# NEW LIFE OF STORM



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 9, 2009)

hi all.

My name is storm and here's my story.
well right after the hurricane that came through my old mommy and daddy said we don't want you.

and put me in a box by a trash can.
then a really nice cop took 
me to this vets office. i stayed there for 2 weeks.

then i went to this place with a lot of dogs cats and birds rabbit.

one by one all my friends mommy came to get them i thought my mommy would also.

no finally my new mommy came to work and got me snacks. and greens. and really good food. she said the wal mart brand was not good for me.

she kept saying someone will take you home.

well days turned to weeks then weeks turned to months.

she could see i needed a home.
so she said she had to make sure she could handle another baby at home.

i guess she had to talk to my daddy. well about a week later i was takin to this place with white coats where i was before.

and now i am home. oh moms waking up i have to go.
storm


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Storm, I'm so glad you got a new home with a new Mommie and Daddy. It sure sounds like they love you alot.

Can you get your Mommie to post pictures of you? I bet you are really cute.

Susan


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 9, 2009)

i will try she post on this thing called a hand held.
she said she was going to the library today so i will remind her.

to give you a description
i am all grey my ears stand up.
i am a little under 2pounds the man that took my man hood said


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 9, 2009)

hi all i see storm started the blog.
well its been a crazy day.
took storm to the vet.
cause i thought his sacks looked to showllen.

went to work oh his sacks where fine. 
went to work.
started cleaning cages about 10 my boss called me in and said.
we have had complaints from volenteers we have to let you go.

i was stunded we wheee just taking about me covering her shift mext week to your fired.

some chick that had to come one day for school was complaining about how i put a dog in the kennel.

cause he could not move his back legs. so i picked them up. and helped him.
i explained this to my boss.
she said the girl said it did not happen like that.

anyway i am so mad i am about to move.
i guess this is why i like animals and not people.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 9, 2009)

*PBJ wrote: *


> hi all i see storm started the blog.
> well its been a crazy day.
> took storm to the vet.
> cause i thought his sacks looked to showllen.
> ...


And do you still get to keep storm?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your job. Hopefully you will be able to find another one real soon.

Susan


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 9, 2009)

oh yes he adpoted.
hes mine forever.
they cant take him back.
i would not give him back anyway.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 10, 2009)

hi all its storm.
i had to go back to the vet today one of my sacks is swollen.

they gave me meds that they said taste like grape ha.
mom tasted it. 

now mom said she will be taking me back on monday.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 10, 2009)

*PBJ wrote: *


> hi all its storm.
> i had to go back to the vet today one of my sacks is swollen.
> 
> they gave me meds that they said taste like grape ha.
> ...


That's good that you get to keep storm. So why are you going back to the vet?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 10, 2009)

the ezotic vet was not there today.
they said they would give me meds but i have to go back so he can see.

they also said that i love my mom already cause she had to cpme back cause i bit everyone tell she came back.

then i leaped into her arms.


hold on mom has a question

to what storm said.
can he already be attached.
at all i have fed him and taken care of him for a while now but he has has only been home for 3 daysÂ¿


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 10, 2009)

today has been a little better.
i got all of storms pictures uploaded on photobucket.
but could not get on RO.
So i will try again tuesday.

and storm seems to be no worse fpr the wear with the infection testie he seems normal.

i am glad he seems to be in no extra pain. 
and i will get pictures up.
asap.

i put in a lot of apps today so hopefully something turns up.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 14, 2009)

Finally got a picture of storm uploaded.

its in my avitar. She looks weird cause i took the picture on my phone. where he looks dark he is dark grey and light is light grey.

he is on my bed lol



and one more.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi all.
well my niece os home from the hospital. but i am babysitting as its the daycare fault she ended up there.
so where trying to find a new daycare. 
storm is great his litter training starts tomorrow. i ended up buying yesterday news.

job hunt is on hold my sister is paying me to warch the kids.

storm also has learned his sheduale.
he is ready and waiting at 5 by his cage.
well going to put the kids down for a nap yeah a break


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all
storm os doing great.
he litter trained in less 2days.

i am just lucky i guess.
i will?be getting pictures uploaded soon.
we are moving tuesday and have all the pictures on the computer waiting to get the internet.

storm is very good. my niece is back to 100%
and loves playing with storm she is not left alone with him and she got a pow pow whitch is a spanking for opening his cage.

so that has not happened again.
but we move tuesday and should have internet by the next week.

ttfn


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 27, 2009)

hi all its storm
man i have this little two year old 
messing with my cage.
we got a new house.

new carpet for me to mess up.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah mom got internet LOL.

Its storm my mom had been busy the past few days. She got pulled over with no insurence or inspection and her tg is out. Man mom is nuts.

she told me that where her car is registered is 2 hours away. In liberty tx. Which is where she lived when she bought the car.

Anyway tomorrow she will be gone all day getting everything straight.

inkelepht:I love my new cage set up and the fact that I liter trained I can run around. But mom thinks that I need to stop chewing on my cage legs. She said she would put some stuff called bitter apple on there. But what she does not know is I like apples. My bother got in trouble for chewing on the wall I told him your a dog not a rabbit go figure.

Mom also said that now that we have a computer she could really show me off here is a picture of my cage that I am so happy about.








And me Mom said she already post these but I don't see them in our blog. and mom








And my sister and bother





If you look at hubbys eyes they are 2 different colors Blue and brown.
Left BLUE Right BROWN


ok i updated picture g2g mom is sleeping I am going to join her on the couch


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all

Well I am going to be on the road all day today fixing what I shold have done 2 months ago. 20 and stalling well cant stall now LOL.

Today is bruiser my chi 1 st birthday.

And the 13 is phoenix and my husband b-day.

Ok I just wanted to say whats going on LOL g2g will post about my fustration after i get home.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 3, 2009)

aww the truck that was bringing my new headlight to the junk yard I ordered it from broke down somewhere.:whatever

So I have to wait tell tomorrow to go to liberty. tomorrow is the ten day mark for my inspection which mean I got the ticket 10 days ago if I get the inspection done in ten days they will throw that ticket out. 

And the reason I have not got the inspection is my head light is loose. I was hit in my apartment when I lived in seabrook they hit my fender and nocked the head light bracket loose and I need a new one. I drive a forien car so instead of like 30 bucks it is 200. So in turn I maxed out my card so I could get this done cause I also got a no insurence ticket that I am going to fight. sense the storm I have not had insurence. Could not afford it cause our house was ruined we lived in a motel and I am fighting with fema to still get my money back.

So we finally got the house done then my landlord sells and we have to move after everything else.:X



But our new apartment is really nice:biggrin2::bunnydance:inkbouce:

So hopefully tomrrow. I need to change my car togalveston county but liberty does not do emissions and my car wont pass that. It was flooded during the storm so some things are not right.:shock:

Thanks ike.:X But hey Ike brought me storm so it was not all bad.:thanks:anic:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 3, 2009)

I just wanted to say thank you Ike for my son one more time:biggrin2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 4, 2009)

Well waiting again for my light hopefully it comes in today.

I need this done today no mater what. Anyway storm was mad:X he did not have a carrot this morning I am teeking his diet a lot.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah my car is legal again.

I finnally got it done. And I got a brand new light.

Storm seems to like parsly I only gave him a little. Everything is good I am tired from being on the roiad all day.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 5, 2009)

Well its 6 am here and I am getting ready to go to the courthouse.

OK so storm had a little runny poo this morning I think from the parsley yesterday I will watch it to see if it gets any worse. 

THing are finally getting straight.

Well ttfn


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah it 9 am and we are done both ticklets got thrown out. It only cost me 20 bucks and I got a new head light LOL.

Storm seems to be fine and likeing his new diet. And my bruiser is 1 now omg I remember like it was only yesterday that he was 2 pounds and getting bigger.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 6, 2009)

Well its storm today mom is busy cleaning the house she said my grand parents where coming over and she wanted everything including me to look perfect.

I dont know what grand parents are but she said there bring presents cause they have a rabbit to.

Mom maid my run biger today I was so happy I have more room to be crazy in now if I could get her to get me a girlfriend she said no way right now. My bother cased me today and got in trouble but what mom did not know was I was making him. 

I would get right up next to him and put my nose on his but then he would case me. so it was really my fault. but i did not tell her that. 

man she ran this big yellow thing that scared me most of the time she runs it under my cage but not when I am out today she did it while I was out. I grunted at it and it ran away I think. 
Mom is taking us to pet co next week or is it petsmart I am not sure she said I need more hay and uncle kieth cant get it in fast enough. 

So she said she would buy a small bag of it. 

Well thats all my mom told me times up so I have to go eat lunch mom bought me some yogurt treats and boy do I love them. She said that a lot of buns on ro like them so she bought some to.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all its Storm

Man grand parents are great. They bought me more phone books. Some carrots witch moms said I cant have all at once. And a new tunnel mom has not put it in my cage yet because she said she was getting me a new floor monday. What ever that means. Mom shut my cage off for what ever reason. But at least I get a whole area to run in.

I love parsley thank to who ever got her to get that for me. And she said that She is going to make this thing out of a grass mat for me. She got me some real cat grass and sghe said it will take like a week or so to grow I have to be pasient. 

Oh and pictures of my new set up for the blog I know we made a thread for it but I have my old pin in my blog so I need to have my new one. 

Mom said she opened the dorr for the picture but she closed it and put my vegys back on the floor.







Full View






Play area view I cant chew on the wall now 






Cage view I have a bed and hay holder under my cage also



I love my new life. But I have started grunting at daddy because normally he puts me in my cage. At least thats what moms think.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 8, 2009)

Well its storms mom today.

He is sick I think he got the begginning stages of Stasis. We are working on it and he seem to be getting better by the hour.

I took a long wakl today with my dogs. The weight loss thread has got my wanting to start loosing weight I am 20 and almost 300 pounds nota good thing at all. I am up to about a mile a day and I take my dogs to the tennis courts and run around with them there once a day. Throwing sticks and stuff no running really but more then I was doing. I need to loose 100 pounds befor I start thinking about having kids. I would really love to have 3 2 boys one girl. So My goal is at 25 to start trying thats five years. But I want to own a house first and have a set job.

My mom was a big screw up and I ended up getting adopted at 9 by my mom. So I want to raise my kids not someone else dont get me wrong I love my mom but it took me tell I was 16 to relize she was not going to give up on me and send me back to CPS. 

Anyway Just a lot going on resently 

TTFN


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 9, 2009)

Well hi all it storm mom said only a fwe lines today.

Mom got me all this new stuff today from uncle kieth.

She got me a new litter box a real nice one. Another ox bow timathy hay tunnel uncle kieth gave me all his paper towel rolls which mom stuffed with all new hays. She change my pin around to it gives me more room and she said the flooring uncle kieth ordered this way would work better. But I wont get my new floor for a weeks or two. 

She says she know the power plug is exposed again she is going to wal mart tomorrow for the covers. But this way i have more room and can see mom better to.

Heres so0me pics my cage is 90* to the right and I have my new litter box and everything.
























Thas my big box of hay and all my new hays



I am still on no cage rest mom just wanted yall to get the full effect


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all its Storm.

Its been a long time sense I updated well I tore up daddys hat and got in trouble I have been out of my cage all day today. SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHH Daddy can't know.

Mom has been sleeping a lot she fell asleep on the big blue thing that they sit on to watch TV and I jumped up and licked her face and scared her. She gave me a treat and said get down. 

Well I went form my pin to up stairs to back down stairs. But I like this set up to tell the truth its nice cause mom is always there now I can see her. Man I have 4 different kinds of hay now I love it. I bit daddy last night not a perpose but when he went to pick me up it scared me a lot. 

Mom has this rash or something but she seems to be doing a little better. Mom can't find a job she said no one is hiring and dad won't let her work at the prison with him. Today is my sisters and dads birthday. We are have a party tonight mom said she will post pictures. Tomorrow I am going to the petsmart with mom bother and sister. Mom said she was going to put a app in. 

TTFN 

Storm


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 13, 2009)

I wanted to add to my blog my pit bull puppy jewel died a year ago yesterday she was only four months old and choked on a rib bone.



She was my pride and joy. Bruiser is like her (reincartnated)(sp).

I really miss her it has only been a few months sense I was able to look at her pictures again. 

Love you Jewel



I am really missing chevy latly also his one year anivershery is coming up in may also. Hope your running with Jewel baby boy having fun. Bruiser misses you babe 



Storm is so much like him its not even funny. I call him chevy all the time


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 13, 2009)

Well its Storm.

We celebrated Phoenixs Birthday party.

Here are the pics labeled

Phoenixs Presents She got a toy and squirrel and a swim suite






Phoenix seeing her present for the first time with bruiser






Mom and phoenix






My sister and brother eating sisters cake


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all.

I got a new cage but have not been able to explore it really yet mommy found out I could get out so she has to change some of the panels.

Man I am getting a new cage every week it seems like I am one confused bun.

Anyway my new cage is huge sense daddy said I had to be in my cage more he let mommy get NCI panels and build me a huge cage. Mommmy wants to go up another level but the bars are to far spaced out in some of them. So she cant use them all.

But I am happy with what I have now trying to get a girl is next on my list. I have already softened mom up now is time for dad he is harder.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 15, 2009)

PBJ wrote:


> Hi all.
> 
> I got a new cage but have not been able to explore it really yet mommy found out I could get out so she has to change some of the panels.
> 
> ...



Storm, you tell Daddy that if you have a gf, you won't be wanting to squeeze through those bars.  

And being a big meanie and making you stay in your condo, it's the least he can do! Bad Daddy! :nonono:


sas :biggrin2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Pipp I will being working on dad for the next few weeks it wont take that long he even came and gave me a treat today he sees how happy I make mommy.

So he has to like me. He does see he gives me treat at night when mommy is asleep. She does not know about its. I am going to black mail daddy by telling him I am going to tell mommy if he does not let me get a girl friend.:devil

He has mommy my siter and bothers have each other to plays with what about me.

No I may not I will just sweet talk him for a while. If thats does not worksh34r2who knows


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all it storm

I got a even bigger cage today man mom thimks she is doing this but I have her rapped around my paw as I saw somewhere on the forum earlier.

Without further a dew here is my newest cage seee I say the word newest as there will be another one soon.






Thats the hole cage.

and these are from different angles
















Man I love this cage now I have not gone to the top yet.





AAAA mom coming g2g by



Its me mom LOL storm thinks he is getting another cage but thats it for a while it already takes my whole living room but I will do anything for storm. He is my baby.

He is getting a girlfriend soon to hopefully. Also I have a job interview at a vet next week wish me luck have a great day


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all Its storm today mommy is cleaning my cage. I really dont understand why its not dirty to me. She does this every onther day but the cage is never dirty. She does need to clean my littter box but thats daddy job she keep saying.



This weird lady came over and wanted to hold me yesterday. I was having none of it I reall dont like being help not even by mommy I would rather bite her. She gave mommy some money and took my old cage. She aid she was donating it to the galveston humaine society. which is where mommy got me from yes they need a new cage for sure. That thing was horrible.

MOm has got me eating timothy hay again I never thought I would but I really like it to tell you the truth. But I do. Mom is done I have to go eat breakfast.



Hi all its mom.

Storm has it mixed up I sold the cage to a lady in rescue. She needed one and could not afford a brand new one. I told her all about NIC cages but right now she does not have the room. I was going to donate it to the galveston humaine society if she did not buy it.

I got storms litter box stuck in his cage if you look at the set up I cant get it out thats why it is daddys job. He skinny me not so much.



I have my eye on this Dutch on craigs list but I really want one from a rescue cause I dont want to have to pay so much for a spay if its a rescue I get spay microchip and insurence for like 100 veres spay 150 microchuip 45 and no insurence.

But I am hungry now time for breakfast.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 19, 2009)

Whooo Moms thinking about getting me a girl yeah.

I am starting to like mom she is giving me more treats don't get me wrong I love her but I am finally starting to trust her. Mom was real happy when I came up to her looking for my morning treats yes she gives me treats now to. 

I gots the good life. And I will make sure my girlfriend has the good lifes also.

ok g2g just checking in


----------



## Mr. PBJ (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm geting you a lop-eared girl son. They are prettier and if you really think about it, the lop ears are like long golden bolnde locks. you don't want a Dutch. i heard that they are mean, and very controlling. HHmm... kinda like your mom eh?? 

Well anyway, in the mean time we are going to continue to change your cage on a daily basis, so get used to it. we cant ever make up our minds.

Cause i need to find a better way to clean your cage. if i crawl in and out of it too much, i am going to be too flexible for my own good.

Well i got to go son. It's bed time for us. I love you, and i will see you in the moring, with you watching me as i eat my pop tarts.:hug2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 19, 2009)

Well i have something to tell your dad we are getting a dutch.

So he is going to have to deal with that.No lop in this house at least not befor my dutch and your girlfriend.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 19, 2009)

how about one of each  hehe


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 20, 2009)

Elf Mom your funny your want me to have a heard don't you LOL.

Just kidding in dew time in dew time we will have quite a few probally


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I wake up to go to the bathroom and look at the clock it is already five with Hubby/ Ej sleeping next to me still I roll over likes it five you should be leaving not sleeping.

I have never seen that man get ready so fast. We have the optisit relation ship thing I am ready in like 5 minutes and it takes him a hour.

So he made it to work on time I think but boy. Talk about mouth wash and throw some cloths on. Well his uniform that I needed to wash ast night and forgot.:expressionless

So I guess that happens he is normally up at four walks our dogs for 30 minutes then gets dressed. Eats breakfast and goes to work. Not today and my chi was looking at him like hey you forgot something. 

You think rabbits give diaproving looks you should see this dog.Don't be late with his breakfast or anything for that matter.

Anyway G2G by


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 20, 2009)

You have a beautiful family!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you we have our days many of those day resently with money and all but we pull through at the end of the day. 

My mom always told me weather its your husband or kids friend what ever never go to bed angry.

Plus I love my big lovable man.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG:happyrabbit:arty::hugsquish::woohoo:bunny18

Storm came up to the cage looking for me when I walked by like he said the other day he is starting to trust me.



I am so happy storm is going to get free rome all day and bruiser will be pinned in the kitchen


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww He's so happy with you!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 20, 2009)

Its torm Now so dad wants to get me a girl and so does mom. HHHHMMMMMMM

2 Girls one guy I am fine with that. 

dad said they are going to work on my cage again this weekend because they have to make room for one more. You know what i asked mom today what does PBJ mean I meat kat erroll where do those names come from.

Guess what she told me. This site is all about me but she still loves my bother and sister to go figure there doigs I am the only love weel I think I suposed to be. Hense P=Phoenix B=Bruiser J=St. Julian

So I was not to happy about that but what can I do there human I told mom to make me My own account but she said she does not know if she can so until she finds out I have to use hers.

so other things going on dad was in a big hurry this morning. I am not sure why but I had to wait for mom to give me hay when she got up this morning normally dad gives me some befor he leaves.

But have to go get my treats now so see you later


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok so i was reading other blogs and just relized I have never really introduced the whole family so with pictures and all here we go.

Ok i will start with me and hubby.

When i was a Senor in high school I worked for Mc. Donalds well so did Erroll. He was a dating a girl at the time which we are now friends with but I had the hots for him. We started talking and hanging out much to my mom dismay as we are 6 years apart. But she said I was 17 and could make that desion as long as I was safe. She did not have to say that but she is a mom. Well it turned out that he broke up with that girl and I asked him out. LOL Well we hit it off and the january after I turned 18 we got a apartment.He was already working for the prison and I had started my basic in college. We desided we want to foster animals so we did that for a long time from january tell April. Then I told Him I wanted a dog of our own we did foster to learn how to take care of a dog without mom and dad there. On april 1st he proposed to me. I said yes.

So in turn we where going to wal mart to get the stuff for our own dog. The shelter I fostered through gave you the things you needed when you fostered the dog or cat. I wanted a black and white female hense mixed couple mixed dog. I wanted to dress her up so I wanted a girl. So when leaving the Wal-mart parking lot I saw a guy with a sign puppys for sale. we just went to look I saw phoenix we where in our friend car cause our truck had broken down. I looked at Him he looked at me and he knew its was over. Hense the first picture in the parking lot at wal mart still thats my friends butt in the picture she has phoenixes brother by the way.







She had her name befor we left the parking lot. She was about 2 months when we got her covered in fleas and ticks I am glad we got her then.

So we desided that we would foster some more and we did for a long time. Erroll got transferd and we moved to seabrook fast forward about 6 months to august.

The a stupid BYB had a litter of pit bull pups in sept and two puppys would not eat and I said i would take them had to pay almost 200 bucks but saved there lifes. And we gave bear away to a good friend and kept jewel.

Bear and Phoenix About 3 weeks old






Jewel about 5 weeks old they are from the same liiter full blooded pit bulls






So Jewel grew up the smartest dog ever sweetest thing ever everyone loved Jewel Everyone. Then at four months old Jewel dies she choked on a rib bone that she got out of the trash. 

Jewel around four months old if this dog was not outside she was in the window she loved the sun.






Jeweled dies on feb 12 of all dates right before birthdays and such. Anyway so i was so sad that erroll got me a dog from the bayarea SPCA I did not keep her I did not want a dog a erroll did not ask he was trying to hep but everytime I looked at her I hated her so that was no life for her. 

Here is JJ






I gave her to a really good friend who does agilty and stuff with her I still cant love that dog. even now.

We got JJ late in feb. She was gone by March 1st.

The in like late march I looked at phoenix and said you do need a friend. I looked at shelter and everywhere no one clicked I did not want to get some dog that would not click with me cause I wanted to love the dog.It was april befor we found bruiser. I was on craigslist post a add and saw a picture of bruiser He was covered in flees and you could tell he needed help. So i called and went to look at him. Now I did not want a boy fate the fawn coloring I wanted another black and white female I was looking for small but not as small as he should of been. 

I walked in this lady frontdoor and saw all the pooh and said give him to me and the other puppy also. And if you charge me I will call the cops so I got him for free. I stilled called theHSPCA but I wanted to get him out of there. And this is him home after a couple ofdays and two vists to the vet in 48 hours. 

The first livly picture of him.






He was home to stay I gave his bother to my niece who spoiled him rotten. 

then My first rabbit chevy got thrown into my lap really they said shelter or you so i took him. Chevy RIP my baby boy That whole week was a blur and it was a freak accident. 






dodge cam around that time also I dont have anymore pictures of him.

He was living with Zin and now living with a family members of her if I remember.

Well we moved to a house in galveston fast forward about 6 months again to august. I Started working at the galveston Humain society And then fell in love with Well he was called Max. But now he is storm.






So now phoenix is 2 bruiser is one and storm is spoiled. well there all spoiled. 






Storm in his new cage wow he has even change alot in the past month






Thats my family in a nut shell. 

Hope if you read the whole thing you injoyed it if you only made it through the picture enjoy that to.


----------



## Mr. PBJ (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep that's pretty much how it all happened.. Big Mac Love. I had the hots for her too.. She was too cute, and too funny not to want to be with. I miss all of our fosters, and i wish we could have them all backnow, in a house with 10,000 acres of land. And a couple of horses too.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 20, 2009)

I loveyour name,Erroll. You never really hear it much anymore. You two and your fur kids are really adorable! Big Mac Love cracks me up! LOL!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 20, 2009)

Mom I demand those treats right now I know I already had 10 today but you have to listen to me.






Boy is he demanding


----------



## Mr. PBJ (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes my son is demanding. He gets it from his mother really. I have not fed him any treats yet, but this weekend will be my time to bond with you Storm


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Morning all

It was weird mom is sleeping in today.

So I got breakfast late and I am not happy with her at all. She is going to learn that I am on a sheduale and she needs to fooloow it what a bad slave. 

Anyway nothing else this morning good bye


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 21, 2009)

According to storm I over slept bt I dont think 7 30 is over sleeping.

I got news for his little bunny but I am going to start sleeping that late everyday at least and dad is off for the next four day most likly later cause we stay up all night watching movies.

But he will eat i will make he he does not go hungry. Goof ball I love that little gray butt oh I put phoenix on that pet photo contest hopefully she wins something.

G2g my cake show is on


----------



## Mr. PBJ (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know about mom Storm, but I am going to be a good bunny slave and feed you at six when i am off. please don't show me any bunny butt. I'll be good, i swear


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 22, 2009)

Now dad was not a good bunny slave he did not get up at 6 to feed storm he is out walking bruiser and mom got to feed storm at 7 30 as usaule and boy am I tired we stayed up tell like 2 last night.:rollseyes

They are merging my account I have a old one here that has all of chevy and dodge they asked if I wanted to merge it.:biggrin2:



I did not know you could do that well I had a idea after they changed my name but I kept forgeting to ask there goes my age showing again.

Well storm tried to hump my older dog phoenix see above to see who phoenix is. That was funny he jumps in her bed in the lving room then grunts at her to get out. How does that work well like I told her we all became bunny slaves in this house.

But to see a 2 pound rabbit try to hump a 30 pound dog is pretty funny she would not hurt him and there is stricked supervision. Between dog and rabbit.

Ok have to go cleans storm cage it has become a everyday thing sense he desided hay should be everywhere


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I saw this when I came down stairs a few minutes ago and figured I would share.

I thought this was so cute. 

Well I pulled storm treats out today and he almost attacked me I think he is getting to many though. He eats about 15 a day. So i am going to down size but he loves those thing so I still have to get them for him LOL.

Hope you enjoy the picture


----------



## Mr. PBJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi this is Storm. My parents have been evil and mean. They left me in my cage all day with this silly thing they call phoenix next to me, and the thing they call bruiser barking at something every five minutes. and my dad needs to get in here and clean my cage like, NOW!!!! it's been two days and it's starting to smell funky in here.:X:censored2::grumpy::litterhealthy::vacuum:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 24, 2009)

Storm it seems you have your humans wrapped around your little paw. If your cage needs cleaning and they aren't doing it soon enough just toss some of your litter out of your cage.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 24, 2009)

Mom saw this bun. That needs a home in flordia and she asked me if I mindd sharing my home with a bun in need. I said no as long as I still get my treats I demand. 

He is cute but I cant play with him mom said because he is a special needs bun. But mom has delt with special needs animals befor.

I think she could handle it she said its no where near for sure she has to do research and make sure she can afford and handle this special bun.

But I could stand to share with a special bun.



Anyway have to go get breakfast.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey all its storm.



man things have been crazy around here mom changed the whole house around last night trying to find a way to make another cage for my bother and sister did not work. But the house looks great mom and dad left it the way it was.

So I got a new cage its 4 wide and 2 deep. Mom has to put a picture she is slacking shes tired almost every piece of furniture was moved I think the only thing that was not moved was the couch and the bed yes she even tried to reagrange her bedroom. So she really did trie. Mom told me we just dont have the room she said if the bunny did not have special need she would just build a cage on top of myne. Which it is set up for. Now that things have change she said I will get a sister/girlfriend soon.

but mom has treats G2G


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Moms agreat bun slave new cage I like this one better I can run farther.

Now mom

In the proccess of trying to get a new bun fromthe rescue section. We changed storm cage we will leave it like this because I am going to build a ew cage on top for our new addition when ever we get it.







Full View






Right






Left


----------



## Becca (Feb 25, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in Today on Ro


x


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I am glad storms like his new gigs and is excited about getting a girl.

He is doing great when we where changing his cage around I was petting him. Now you have to relize with 2 dogs and fosters coming in and out all the time. To be pettting something is second nature to me. 

So I look down to say hi phoenix cause noemally its her under me. Anmd relize its storm I was so happy i scared him me and hubby. But I was like I looked down and it was storm.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 26, 2009)

Well we had some interesting news last light.

My husband gets paid once a month. On the first and we sit down about this time every month to figure bills and such. In two years of lving together I think we have only not over drafted our bank account once. OUr fault I know.

But this month I thought I had done very well kept it under controle. Well I open my bank statement and the account is 200 bucks over drafted. Normally its is like 30 or 60.

In a earlier post I told yall I had to do all this stuff for the car. Well That was everything in what little savings we had. And my husband has to drive 60 miles one way to work for a week for in service. Now he normally drives 4 miles one way.

So need less to say I have 4 dollars for food for a month. for us andstorm. 

Need less to say storm is on pellets this months has to be. And we are eating once a day. I have some food but sense its only me and hubby I don't stock. I buy what we need for that month and thats all. So I hope storm does ok on just pellets and hey. Luckly my mom paid for the dog food this month. 

Thats the one thing I really hate where most people go by week or 2 weeks we go by month.:X

So life is going to be wonderful this month. Its never been this bad. But next month hubby gets a huge check from over time yeah. So we will bounce back.

I am glad I dont have kids me and hubby can suffer kids can't.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 27, 2009)

Mom is now doing the Tuesday Ro today thread yeah.

She is so happy she looks like a bun running around the house. She said I can help her. I told her to make sure to remember everyone. She has been on the computer all morning doing editing. I told her to get off I want some attention. 

But then I got on the computer. Anyway grandma is helping with food for the month. So things seem to be getting better. April I get a new bed mom said but not tell then she cant afford it any earlier. 

I got the floor in for my new cage mom is going to pick it up later next week.
yeah well mom is back have to go.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 27, 2009)

great blog, you have a great family. My Sooty was a trash bunny too, so sad how people just throw away animals, but i think of it as it is there loss, and our gain.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 27, 2009)

Right who ever put storm by that dumpster changed my life for the better.
I love him and that will never change.

Storm has also started attacking me for treats now not really attacking me as much as when he here the container rattle he comes running


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 28, 2009)

Well things are getting better.

My mom did our angel food this month for us she does it to.

Storm is like spoiled I have a real bad headache today. Not sure why.

Hubby was exposed to TB at work the other day still have not tested him.

He was of course guarding a offender and he works for the prison hospital. Well around 3 o clock they put a sign on the offenders door air born warning or something like that.

All he did was open the door a few times but the doctors said that could of been enough. Its just depends. So where waiting for that moms coming by today to bring storm some vegys and bring our angel food.

She also got store a nother hay been cause he has been eating a lot of hey recently.
Well going to take a nap so i can work on the infirmary this afternoon


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 1, 2009)

Well mom has been on the computer all day again I told her you are not being a good slave.:grumpy:

She says she is doing to help help the forum I all i see her doing i s a lot of clicking and hitting that ig bar on the bottom of the keyboard.

She is in trouble:twitch:.

Anyway in other new mom gave me some celery last night yeah.
She had cut that out of my diet for what ever reason. She said I has getting fatssd: I am just pleasantly plump. well I have lost a few ounces and i fell better but boy do i like hay now dont ask me why. 

In other news the dog had to go to the vet yesterday mom for got they where out of this medicine that they take every month. So she went and got them one months worth. I laughed at them when they got home. But no one had stitches when i went to the vet I got stitches I don't understand.

Mom said they did not have a surgery they had what I had a long time ago. So I said when i go again will I not have another surgery she said hopefully next time I go is just for my yearly check up. I said as long as the dont stick something up my butt I am fine. If they do i will bite. She said I am not a good bunny if I bite. 


Grandma came by yesterday and brought me all kinds of stuff. I was so happy a another tunnel but mom said I can't have that one cause i already have two. So maybe I can have one if I eat the other one real quick.

Mom was also happy cause da said yes for sure on a dutch but we have to find the right one. SSSHHHH Dont tell mom but I think dad is getting her one for mothers day. Cause he asked to see pictures of dutches and what color mom wanted and everything so something is going. 

Other then that all is good in my world dont let mom on ro today i want her to give me treats all day long. Thats a order.

Please Ms. Haley block her today


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 2, 2009)

I got a email from the shelter that fired me. 

They have a 2 weeks old kitten that need fostering. She was rittled with flees.
The person that brought her in said mom wont feed them all. 

I have a felling a investigation is coming. But at two weeks they are a hand full and need constant attention. And sense my cat ran away she/he may be a permanent.
Why has this lady been a vet tech for 10 years and cant sex a kitten. 

OMG its not that hard line girl dot boy.

I sexed my litter the day they came out of mom and I was right. I have been a full vet tech for less hen a year. 

I am getting good at sexing the rabbits for the shelter:X. They had a set come in male female the lady thought it was male male. 
They called me of course I took vegys and asked had they been sexed. They said no so i looked. I said you cant see these big sacks looked at the female. And this ones a female. 

Now if they are to young I cant tell. So they are getting them both fixed today. To prevent babys and if the female is pregnant they will still fix her.
I had to drop a stray cat off less then a week from giving birth to be fixed.

That sucked but hey thats four homes for animal that are already born.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi all its storm.

How has every bunny been.

Well mom got me this new litter that I am not so hot about. I got to run around all night last night. Mom tried to give me chicken crazy mom.

She was giving a piece to the dogs and gave one to me I turned my nose up at it of course. I got a new foster sister mom said its a girl I just want it to stay away from me. But it is going to another foster home tonight.

Mom is to stressed she said so her friend is going to take her tell she is 4 weeks old. Then sense that foster does not know how to wein she will take it from there.
I wanted to make sure the kitten was going to take to the bottle. Befor she went to her next foster.

But now that i got the key board back from mom. 
My cage is to clean dad has been cleaning it to much. And I see he has not been around but mom has been on the computer when ever there is free time so thats not his fault.


Well I am doing grreat and I have to go eat breakfast.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh I wanted to add the rabbit spay and nueter went well they are at a foster home with a another rabbit savy person.

I talked to her last night the male had started eating. And of course the female did not yet but she has got pain meds for the girl and the boy dos not seem to need them.

She was pregnant but only by a few days they said.


----------



## Mr. PBJ (Mar 3, 2009)

:litterhealthy::litterhealthy::litterhealthy::litterhealthy::litterhealthy:



DAD!!! What's the deal?? my litter box, and my home need to be cleaned something horrible. A guy can't live in these conditions forever. I know that you leave in that weird uniform everyday early in the morning, and you come back in the evening, but there is NO excuse for my house NOT to be cleaned everday. You are not being a good bunny slave:X


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL Storm you are so demanding. You need to give your humans a break. They work just as hard as you do.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes I am and I am proud of it thank you for the compliment.

On other news dad is walking those crazy dogs and I have free rome of the whole house for a hour. Yeah.

Mom is really wanting a dutch girl for me dad is up to something she found one on pet finder. But dad said to wait I hope he does not get a baby from somewhere I want a girl not to have to baby sit.

Anyway mom is putting my breakfast in and I have to go.
Oh I like cilantro


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 4, 2009)

Well dad was sleeping on teh job again those dogs have him wrapped around there paw






I am going to have to talk to him about this:X


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 4, 2009)

tch tch tch... storm... you are such a demanding little thing 
and i loooooooooooooove your dogs :O we need more pictures!!

x


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 4, 2009)

I know but they work even harder for it.

I love them both but they have to show me I need to love them.

well storm I am glad you see it like that.
We do love you to.
Your little grumpy but grows on my heart more and more every day


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 5, 2009)

Well its storm I have to go to the vet today.

Around noon mommy said. But anyway things where crazy last night mom and dad stayed up all night watching movies.

So I got to run all night and phoenix my sister I peed in her bed mom stopped letting me get in there cause every time I do I pee in it.
But on other news in this family my mom is watching this little bitty dog named kujo.
He is smaller then bruiser.

I guess I told her no more bothers or sister she said no its bruiser friend he is coming over for a few days.

I guess but nothing else really going on mom making my breakfast g2g


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi all 
Its storm
My mo told me to get on the computer early cause she was going to work on the infirmary most of the day.

I got breakfast early mom is changing the house around again. Just her bedroom can that mom make up her mind.


But hey thats weird human for you.
I told mom to tell that bruiser to leave me alone. He keeps eating my hay its myne not his.

Ok have to go bye for now


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I desided to hand feed storm his dinner.



and Hubby took pictures without further a dew. Ok there still loading so.

I worked on the imfermary thread today got like a lot 2 pages done. Once you get going if you keep it up you get in a rithem. So I have about 10 more pages then I get a new assingment. Yeah I like being able to help RO.

The contents of his dinner where:

Romaine lettuce

1 Small carrot

1 Small peice of celery

celantro about 5 pieces 

2 yogurt treats

Just so you know LOL


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 7, 2009)

Well things are going good.

I think I upset a few people last night. On here but I apolijized so now its up to them if they are going to be the people to execpt it. I didi my part and thats what I am working on. But storm is doing great he is being great he is wanting attition m0ore and more every day.

He is doing great and my dogs are doing great.

Ok now my turn its storm I dont know what mommy is talking about making people upset but hey at least she didi the right thing. Thats my mom. My couzin started t-ball today but mom didi not go because it was to far and she was tired and is tired.

She is just relazing cause she has to go to wal mart later and krogers and pet co.

So she is going to have a busy day. She said she might take me with her. But I really want to eat hay and hang out with my bother and sister. Well have to go mom has to check her email


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 7, 2009)

*This something I need to say in public.*

*This is to*

*All the peopleI upset with my very wrong comment and questions. I am making this public because it needs to be seen I am not sure who read my post and who was upset by it. I should now say what need to be said.*

*If you don't know whatI am talking about. Then you don't need to worry. And the people I am talking to know who you are. *


*I worded it wrong i dont think bad about these people. I have been through the same thing they have luckly my husband did not loose his job and we bounced back after a few months.

To be honest all i have heard was bad things about the trailers I really did no think about the people going in them tell you said so then I had to act my age and retaliate because I did not want to seem wrong.

But I was wring and I can admit that. You are a great person if I had somelike you to help keep my animals they would not go through what they went through for those 3 months.

I have a lot of respect for you even if you dislike me I can still look up to you and like you.

If I can be half the person you are I will be doing pretty good for my self.

I respect you and thank you for making me relize whatI had said. You made me remember what many out here have already forgotten. there s another life lesson to throw in the book of knowledge. I will welcome them with open arms and if I can help themI will. Its is still bad out there but some of us are already forgetting that.*



*If all you do is see this thats fine. But I understand enough to know whenI need to admit when I was wrong. I may not be the smartest grape in the bunch but I know when there is some people who if your honest and kind will bend over back wards to help you.*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Well on its a another day. Hubby os off work and we will be cleaning all day.

Storm says hi but I dont want to get him out of his cage yet so he said to say hi and tell dad he loves his saleds 

well thats all for now pictures to come tonight


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all its storm mom wanted to put some pictures of my bother and sister up and i told her it was ok.

Well thank you storm for telling me it was ok:rollseyes
With out further a dew.
Bruiser and phoenix dancing playing and being goofy






































Theses are my other two fur baby's.
There are some other places But hey I have to talk about them to LOL:rollseyes


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Good morning all I see mom has become a RO friend good for her now I cant get more stuff right?

Well my dad went to his first day of inservice. Its was a 1 1/2 hour drive he called mom when he got there. My bother and sister aer so anoyying they where not quite last night so I could sleep. My sister got into something and has the runns mom is already taking care of it. 

She told me that I would have to go to the vet if I got sick but my bother and sister 95% of it she can handle. So needl;ess to say she got fluids under her skin as mom explained it to me and a version of doggy pepto that she uses for them all the time whent hey get stomach upset.

And she is getting a bland chicken and rice diet for the next 3 days then we go from there mom said.

I have had a interesting day mom has been upstairs in the office and I got to come up with her. I dont feel like i am getting enough attition and I lether know that all the time. She has to learn that I like her now and want to so much more.

Dad and me are starting to hit it off to. but I have to go and make sure my sister is ok as anoying as they are they are still family.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 10, 2009)

Good morning all.



Well mom has not fed me this morning but she is up early. I think she is getting sick I here her sneezing and blowing her nose and coughing. She got a flu shot so i dont know what it could be.

Man mom sold something on craigslistand this guy came over and he reeked of what did mom call them smoke? I dont know but my bother told me mom used to always smell like that then one day she got the flu for like 2 weeks about 7 or 8 months ago and never smelled like that again. Mabye mom got sick from that guy.

Well in other news mom got a job interview at a vet on the island next week. it close to our house. She went and asked for some fluid needles I dont know what there called and they asked why and she told them about phoenix and she was there for like 2 hours women talk to much.



So the vet was not there but mom got what she needed and then some. she goes back next week yeah. But wait that means she wont be home for me. I ownt alow this no no way.

She cant leave. I am her priority.

Hi all its me mom.

Well storm I will stay home but you wont be able to eat anything but hey and pellets and you would not like that would you.

*Joking I never change his diet*.

Storm cant see red :biggrin2:

Well I off going to eat breaksfast watch the morning news and then work on the imfirmary all day i have been slacking the oast two days.I have only done a half a page each day where I could do a whole page.

But I am going to work


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG YOUR TWO DOGS ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ADORABLE!!! 

*FAINTS*
*DIES*

great job on always updating your blog!

x


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 11, 2009)

Good morning all.

How are things going storm is down stairs I did not feel like going to get him.

I think I am getting the bug 2 days in a row of score throat and chesty cough. But there weird thing is I dont really feel that bad. I feel tired and thats about all. I have been having head ache thou so hubby band me from working on ro today. He did some last night and got up early this morning so I cant work. 

I really have nothing better to do but he knows and it would cause him to be mad. I am prone to get anmonia(sp) I know that spelling is way off. I get it almost every year. But I have always been smoking befor so I may not. Cause I am not smoking any more. I guess I need to clean the house the floor does need steam cleaning.

Bruiser has found out in the past month or so he could hike:X.

That dog has got his but beat everyday for the past two weeks. and we had a come to jusus talk about 6 days ago. Its has stopped now he has not done it in like 4 days. So now I have to steam clean. Storm does not like the steam cleaner I do it about every 2 months. So he knows now. He just turned one so he is in that I am not a boy but not yet a man stage. I will show him *women* if he ever hikes in my house again.

Storm is the only one that can get away with anything. Cause i would never wup him I just hit my hand on the floor. And phoenix has not had a popping in about a year. Me and her had a come to jesus talk to. So I thinks that the last time I ever had to do anything to her. And this is the stage where he is going to test everything. I understand that. 

But storm and bruiser met face to face for the first time ever yesterday. Well they can see each other when bru is in his kennel and storm is out but we had taking them to the tennis courts and they played there heart out.

So I said put a leash on bruiser I want him to know that storm is friend not fo. Well bruiser is one start cooking I taught that dog agilty in going around the course 2 times no joke. And he can do any trick in the book he is to smart for his own good thats his problem. But I let him out had a hold of his 3 foot leash and told him to watch me. Storm sniffed bruiser sniffed. Bruiser layed down. Storm bit bruiser I had rain on bruiser leash so there could be no retaliation. Bruiser licked storm. This dog licks anything. And they just stared at each other for like 2 minutes. Akward silence anyone.

And then storm went on his way and bruiser went to bed. I wonder if they where comuniacating without talking?????????

No anyway so that was reasuring I would like to get the point where storm bruiser and phoenix can all be free rome when we are home and in the living room.

I can let phoenix and storm out otgether no rpoblem but bruiser not just yet.

Ok now that I have talked your head off have a great day.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 12, 2009)

Good morning all.

How are things going. Mom was mad this morning. Over my bother that boy is crusin for a bruisen. He needs to act right. He is so spoiled and he is so bad.

In other news mom said that I am cute and I need to quit shedding I told her what ever.

But nothing sopecial today dad found his phone. He is in inservice and someone stole his jacket and his phone was in the pocket but it was found.



mom said new pictures tonight. Oh mom and dad might add another level to my cage a third level if you look at the pictures it will be the same length and such. Just one level higher mor room mom thinks I dont have enough cause I can only jump 3 across. So one more level won't hurt anything. Then I can have more toys. Yeah thats the stuff mor toys. but the new level wont be tell april. But its someting to look forward to.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok nothing much today but rain.

I am full blown sick and just lying in bed stareing at the wall. And my hubby moved the bed next to the computer so I can have something to do. My sister is coming to help in about a hour.

I had a 102 temp but a very heavy dose of motrin and tylenal flu brouhgt that down.

I can barrely move.

Storm is thumping. bruiser screaming and phoenix is laying next to me like mom what is wrong. I guess I need to go feed storm cause he will bite my sister. UMMMMMM I dont know if I want to walk down those stairs:tears2:.

I let her take a chance but she better not give him to much. I gave him to much and his diet is so set the past few weeks his pooh changed.

Ok good night I will be around but sleeping inbetween.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 13, 2009)

Well I did not feed storm and when My sister got here she did and she gave storm dog food.

She came up and said i fed everyone and I said so you found storms food. She said yeah they all eat out of the same container right I was like no omg she ran down and he had turned his nose up at it.

I said the white dresser by his cage has his food in the fourth drawer. and his hay is in the 3rd drawer make sure his ben is full.

Talk about trip to the vet. Itdoes not hep thats it cold and rainy here. But it helps me sleep. She said storm looked at her like who are you where is my mom. Hurry up and get out of my cage you weird person. 

She brought him up her he is happy now sleeping under the covers Between my legs.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 14, 2009)

Good morning all well storm marked hubbys pillow yesterday. Still feel like crap think I got the flu storm is upstairs agan. Hubby home today so he said that storm could spend the day up stairs.

Brought his litter box and his food hay and wter and some toys for the bed. I brushed him with our goom groom can't get hubby to look for the furminater.

Its in storms dresser but he says I dont need to be doing all that. I no longer have a brown blanket its grey.

Anyways soup oup and more soup. And aunt flow desised to come great:X.

Hubby said hi and that he would be around on my screen name today to help with the RO thread sense I will be out of comission with that for the next week. I hate being sick and not seeing my dogs they are not aloud up stairs after bruiser peeded in the corner but storm is up here so its makes it all worth wild considering he come to me for attition still wont groom me but its should be coming soon.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 15, 2009)

Well I am sick the flu according to the doctors at the ER.

My mom will be here for a couple of days to help me with the dogs and storm does not like her. I am adopted and I am in contact with my biological mom also My bio mom has a rabbit my adopted mom does not she is here.

I had hubby bring him upstairs today but mom told me he could be aggrivating my couch. She is over baring and a worry worte I am just happys it only the flu. I don't feel good but I want to be normal. Like go play with my dogs and storm.

laying on my couch. Storm is mean to people he does not like well a lot of people dont like my mom. She is very B****Y. But everyione says I am just like her when I need to be. She was raise in chigago. She 64 years old so she is really old timy.



I dont thinks thats a good thing. In texas.:? She can cuse you out without cusing.

Anyway she is coming up stairs now I remember why I left home at 18 and my hole sibal group moved to ATL. There five of us including me. 

The oldest in cali.

The oldest sister uummmm no one knows?

The two next sisters are now home but they lived in ATL for over 4 years.

And me I live 2 hours away. Well we all live at least a hour.

Point being I love my mom to death we all do but. She drives us all crazy. mabye thats what parent are supose to do after we have driven her crazy for over 40 years me and the oldest are 20 years a apart. So mabye its just pay back

But you got to love her.


----------



## Mr. PBJ (Mar 15, 2009)

well dad vaccummed my cage today and i was not happy!!!:Xthat darn thing is so loud, and is scares me half to death when he turns it on. And that big bright light on the front blinds me. He needs to find a different way to vaccum my cage from now on.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 15, 2009)

I will be gone for a week so hubby will update.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 17, 2009)

Mommy has been gone for the past couple of days... I wonder where she is. Oh well... Dad has been feeding me good all the while. I love being a spoiled bunny


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi all I have been gone.

Well I am going home today. So I will update later.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah I am home I had no car or life for a week.

man I am glad I am not a kid anymore LOL.

Well the first four days i did nothing then friday when I was feeling better I took my moms van and went to the rodeo. Well the carnival. Big mistake.

I took my niecess and they complained the whole time by the time I got home they went to bed early and I felt like crap all day.

Hubby came out today and we hung out with friends then now where home. Storm looks good I was so happy to see him I missed him the most out of my 3 pets i guess. Because he was sick. When i left so I was worried that hubby could not do it. But he did and storm looks great he is eating hay like a bat out of hell. So he is doing good.

Sorry that hubby did not update but he did work on the RO threads for me so I cut him some slack.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah I finally get to update.

Its Storm I dont know where mom went. But he is not aloud to do it again. I am not happy that dad left all day yesterday either but hey he came back with mom. I got a treat this morning mom got me some more yogurt treats. But We have this dog that is so anoying he is my aunt La Sheas dog we have him for the weekend and mommy is getting her foster kitten back soon.

I think she said next week. So now there will be a cat.:shock: But the other dog kujo will be gone.

Ok I have to go mom made my breakfast dad does a bad job at it but what can I say.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 23, 2009)

Good morning all.

Just wanted to say hi and that storm is glad mom is home I thought mabye he would not want to deal with me but I could see it by the way he looked at me this morning.

He ran into my arms ok not like that but I sat down and he came over like where have you been women.

Anyway all seem good and I get my foster back next weeks she is showing no interest in food hat so ever yet so i am leaving her there another week


----------



## Becca (Mar 23, 2009)

Love the new banners


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Becca I want to figure out how to add pictures of rabbits.

I do see what you mean though about it taking for ever I worked on them all day yesterday. had I only had a few minutes It would have taken me weeks


----------



## Becca (Mar 23, 2009)

Do you have paint on your computer? It comes ready on most computers under accesories I think. You can do stuff on them in that program.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 23, 2009)

I never thought about that.

I shal try that I am going out to the beach today.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 24, 2009)

WE had a interesting morning.

I got up and did ro today thread. Then went to take bruiser and phoenix out and bruiser bit this little girl talk about omg I hate bighty dogs. 

I have no excuse for having him off leash considering he has bit 3 other people. No I am not trying to make one. Me and Erroll had to make the hard desision to sign him over to the local shelter.

I love my dog but I thinks its time to have to make that desision. I have been crying for over a hour and really hate myself I dont know what happen. 

I trained him the same way i trained phoenix and she is the best dog in the world. 

So itsbeen very had already they said they only have to hold him for tens day but I cant take the chance on him bighting another person much less child.

I was inresposible and I know that so i dont need to here it. I paid for it just like bruiser did. I will never forget him and always remeber him. Theyare going to try to rehab him and make him a productive member of society.

Bruiser I love you:cry1:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 25, 2009)

Well this morning was the hardest morning of my life.

Its 5 here and I am up very unsual for me. I could not sleep all night and phoenix has been looking for him all night I even took her collar off cause I could hre the jingle.

I just took some benydril and will spend most of my day in bed. I will let storm come up. And say a few things as he asked yesterday and he did not get to.

Although he is enjoying being free rome during the day. Phoenix really does not mess with him. bruiser is the one that always cased him around so they had to have seperate run times. :cry1:

Me and hubbby where playing yesterday with phoenix and I called for bruiser. We both just started crying. My friend at the shelter said he did ok and he was crying all night. She took him home. He has never been away from me for more then a day or so. Well away from home.

Anyway I just need to vent and I really miss him. Its weird that I am down and able to stay in bed all day. I can let phoenix anywhere. Ad she can hold her bladder and is potty trained and all. 

So I am used to having to get up and go let him out and walk him and have to be downstairs so he can play. 

Well on a side note I did put a app in at sliderbalm


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 25, 2009)

Good morning all its storm.

Mom saud only a few minutes 

She is not in a good mood today. I heard her up very early and I told her to be quiet. Then its 11 oclock and she is just now feeding me breakfast.

I have not seen my bubba in 2 days now I wonder where he is. But boy have I been getting run time. Anyway mom has my breakfast G2G.

Edit to add mom moved my cage over by the window now I can get some sun and watch outside.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I cleaned storms cage today its like I dont want to do anything.

I just want to sit at the computer and look at pictures of bruiser. Hubby had to work today so its even harder. I am used to him annoying the h*** out of me I never thought i would miss that. 

I took his kennel down today and reagranged things so it looked like he was never here. Its easier when I am downstairs with it like that. It was really hard feeding phoenix this moning she seems to be ok. 

She was happy earlier. I guess I know I never do more then one blog a day but I need to wright it own somewhere.

anyway goping back to bed


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Well life has been happining weather I want it to or not going to the beach today to get some time with phoenix she seem to be ok i am trying to still keep structure for her. 

But she is like what ever goes thats why I have always loved her.
She is in bed with hubby. 
So life goes on still looking at picture of bruiser all night it helps I dont know why but it does.


Hi all its storm.
Well mom cleaned my cage yesterday and we went outside for the first time. I loved it I just got to go right outside but it was still nice. 
well in other news dad is sick mom is taking phoenix to the beach and I get to run around all day.

Wells that all for today mom just made breakfast.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4d0RIoXdzY&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4d0RIoXdzY&feature=player_embedded[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4d0RIoXdzY&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4d0RIoXdzY&feature=player_embedded[/ame]



Just wanted to add these to my blog


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 27, 2009)

Well we went to the beach today it was very strange without bruiser.

Storm has been really chilled the past few days the atmisfear around the house is more chilled. 

But it sad I miss him but storm is good not much to say today.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2009)

<img src="http://www.bunspace.com/static/bunpics/9529/badge100.jpg"/>

Storm is on bun space not much else going on today have to get working on ro today.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Good afternoon all.

Its been a long dy we took phe phe to the beach and took storm to play out side.

And now he is sleeping and so is she. thats all in this neck of the woods have a great day.

Oh Yeah we are going to get some planters going for storm slad. I will ad pictures once we get them going.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Mom and dad planted me fresh green hopefully they grow.

Here are pictures I will post new one every week. So I can show there progress


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 30, 2009)

Goo day all.

Its storm.

Ok so mum has been in a slump latly as you can tell by her blog post. And myne for that matter. But she woke up sad and then read some thread and got happy. Which means I am happy.

Me and mom have had a big set back in the bonding proccess. She just has not paid much attition to me. She takes care of me but no laying on the floor nothing like that. So I have started running from her.

But she said she is going to fix that. Which I hope so I want my mom back. She did make me plants and is getting more from someone. Which she is very thankful. But in other news grandma brought me some fruits not knowing I could not have a whole lot but mom eats what I dont. 

We are getting into a new routine with bubba being gone its getting there. I see mom cry almost everynight. And my sister seem to love being the only dog she can do what ever she wants. Mom said she is going to put some routine back in this house if its the last thing she does. 

Well that all for now I have to go eat mom made me a special breakfast. She said it has something called apple in it. I have never had it but I am excited


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 30, 2009)

Its a really nice day. And i desided to let storm go out for a while I put the collar and leashon him. so I could feel safe cause its a opened courtyard. He had a blast we spent about 45 minutes out there. They both had fun him and phoenix 






Mom I can come out






Freedom






Your not going to leave me right?






hey sis your first timer to?-Storm Why are you out here you belong inside.-Phoenix






I here a bird






UMM wood my favorite treat






Hi mom this is great






I am not going in your crazy






hey who is that






Fresh grass 






Chillen watching sister 






This is the life






Sister go away






My own collar and leash 






I am not going in






This is my corner






This is myne oh no I am not going in






Aren't I the ladys man






Mom why is bubba out here






This is the last run befor nap time

I posted this in the ro section but I like them in my blog also.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Good morning all its storm.

So I got to go outside yesterday and had a blast. And my sister was out there to.
I think it was her first time but mom said it was not. So then I asked why does she get to go outside.

So but I got my plants still mom needs to go water them I need to remind her. More picture to come Saturday. After my cousins birthday party. 

Ok well G2G 
Mom just made breakfast.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Just needed to get this off my chest.


Why cant men relize that we love them.
Why do I have to tell a 26 year old everyday to grow up. cause of stupid mamma. I hate that women more and more everyday. She talked down to him ruined his life but she trys to get invovled because what? No one knows. 
She has control over him no wonder his 30 something year old sister is a lawer and still lives at home with mommy. I hate her I love my baby but I hate her and I look into his eyes and relize it will never change do I accept that and live life like this or do I give up. If I give up I am givng up on the one thing in my life that I would do anything for.
Will he ever se that she does not controle him anymore. He has come so far in the past 3 years but when do we say enough. And if I say enough will he revert back to her. And become a broken sole forever. 
I believe in him but I dont believe he believes in him self. I am proud of what he does everyday and he hates it. He thinks he is not doing enough I think he does way to much. I think he is the best person in the workld he thinks he is ****. 
Does it end does the control ever let go. She hurt him she may not know it but she did. She hid him she told him he was not good enough she did all these things he cries about almost every day. He still loves her and I understand but why cant he let that go. 
It tears him up inside. It make him hate the world and think he is not good enough. But I know he is the best and love him more then life it self. 
My prayer today is that he relizes he is the best person he can be at the monent and I accept that. And that that women does not hold him anymore. He is free to love and live life the way he wants to. 
Please baby be yourself not want anyone else wants you to be.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 1, 2009)

hi all its storm 

I dont know about all these april fools things going on. Mom played a joke on dady this morning. 

And my sister came down staris saying it was time for breakfast when it was not. So I dont know about all this my old mom and dad never played a trick on me to be funny before. But I am ok as long as it is nothing mean. 

My sister said hi and wanted to wish everyone a great april fools day. Today is my cousinz birthday. Her party is this weekend. Bowling mom said I cant go I dont see why but ok. I better get some treats mom found crazins she is going to buy them today I hope I like them. And I get a new toy and bed today also. Well have a great day everyone


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 1, 2009)

Storm like crasin storm likes crasins LOL

He told me if i told yall he would be mad at me so I am just saying that and will let him tell you the whole story tomorrow he is in bed now. 

But I was so happy to find out. His little but almost bit my finger off trying to get the second one. I only gave him two. 

I still like the dancing :happyrabbit:



:highfive::great:inkbouce::yes::dancingorig:arty::woohoo:rabbithop:dutch:bunny18arty0002::yahoo:



Sorry I am happy.



i always here about these thing but never bought any and when I desided I would I was so excited that he liked them he is one picky bun.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 2, 2009)

Good morning all.

Its storm 

man I am going to have to get that mommy for telling I love crasin. Her and daddy came back from the store and she came over to my cage and shoved this red thing in my face I was like what the heck.

Then I bite it and loved it man that was a great suprises. I was happpy see mom ran out of my yogurt treats about 2 weeks ago and can only find them at floppy pets and she only goes once a month so I have not had treats in a while.

Point being its nice to have treats again. But my sister and her little noicy butt she had to go get her rabies vac and mom put another tag on hercollar. She keeps my up all night and this wanting to play thing. Not my cup of tea. I just look at her like growup. But other then that things are good mom found oneof bruiser play toys that he hid he was good at that and started crying.

I gave her her first nose rublike cheeer up but she better not get used to it. Cause I have to show my mean side to. My daddy is taking me to a photo shoot tomorrow sorry I have not told everyone but mom arranged for me to be the bunny in this photo companys easter shoot. They where going to buy ababy. But mom called them and said I was cute enough for the job. So I got the job one shoot tomorrow and about 20 on saturday. I get paid for it to mom said what ever she makes will get spend on me. I spoiled. Well she said something about gas bikll but I worked for it so its myne it would be mean to put me throughall that without my pay check.

Ok well I have to go have a great day.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I am going for my first photto shoot this morning so just wanted to say hi.

All good and I jumoed on the couch for the first time last night so you have to wait for the story later.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 3, 2009)

Storm did great i am leaving him ther over night. There is a rabbit savy person and I took his play pin and food with him and gave strict instructions. 

It was a hour drive this morning and I dont want to have to do that again tomorrow. Its going to be a long day already. I wont get home tell 9 pm so it would have just made it longer. 

But I was so suprised. He loves kids and kissed the mess out of all of them. And storm is not like that at all.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 4, 2009)

I miss my storm storm.

He comes home this evening though so he will be ok. Spoiled rotten bun.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 4, 2009)

Storm is home and I will let him update tomorrow. To tired and he is just settling in again


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all its storm,

Man I had a crazy couple of days I kept getting this big flash in my face mom said it was a cameria.

But I got to play with kids witch I seem to like if they listen to there parents. But then I went to this ladys house. And played with her kids. I had a blast. Mom was all snuggle when she got me I was like get off me women your enbarssing me.

I was glad to be home I came over to mom for a crasin. And jumped on the couch with her mom got a pink harness:X. She said real men where pink.

I think they just did not have any other color. But anyway I had a great time exploring a new place. It looked like is was outside but it was in. Weird.

Well have to go by breakfast.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey every one we went out for about a hour as a family today and took some much needed update pictures.

Oh storms new harness to big. 







I am going to eat your foot mom






One of me and the kids. 






One of dad and the kids. We went to the beach after wards hense the swim suites






Storm was huddled next to me for a while






That is phoenixes baby she has had that sense the hurricane. Kieth gave it to her after his shop flooded. Hense the rust. She does not go anywhere without that. Beach anything she grabs baby befor she walks out of the house. 






Another of me and the kids storm is off to the right doing his own thing






And E.J. Opening her my little pony and her fake cell phone I got her for her birthday.






Jazzy opening her skip it. Every little girl had one its only tradition






And her lip gloss. It taste like the flavor it is.






And the final score. for six years old and 3 year olds they did pretty good.

well hope you enjoy


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 6, 2009)

Good morning all.

Its storm today

Mom was late feeding me. She is going to have to step up her game.

Things have been good great to be home. Mom said no treats cause my pooh is a little off. She says its from all the treat I got at the photo place. But man I am glad that pink harness is to big sop I dont have to wear it.

In other news phoenix hurt her paw nothing major she stepped on a jelly fish at the beach. She is fine mom took care of it but I still felt bad or my sister she may be annoying but she is family.

Dad is watching some crazy show that scares me saw 5 I think he said. I came upstairs with mom. Phoenix is on the porch hanging out she likes being outside. I do to but there are a lot of birds out in the morning mom said. No way. Dont know what that mean but ok.

anyway bye for now hope yall enjoy


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 6, 2009)

Well its been a long few days and storm is under the weather.

So while hubby watched him me and phoenix took a nap. And hubby got some cute pictures figured I wouold post them.






Now is that dog spoiled or what?






Yes I fell asleep in my glasses I was watching TV.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 7, 2009)

Good morning all its storm.

I am still feeling a little under the weather but mom said i can come update my blog. I hope I can go play outside this weekend. Cause it is supposed to be nice mom said. But we have to see my sister is spoiled i saw that picture man mom lest her do anything. 
but hey i get away with murder to so i can't say anything about it. But all is ok I am going back to sleep mom has a sinus presure head ache so she is going back to sleep to. Talk to yall later.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 8, 2009)

Good morning all

its storm.

Well daddy is home today mommy had a migrane still last night and daddy wanted to be home today. But in other news sister is going to the vet just to get her teeth cleaned and some thing called a fecal. She has been eating my pooh so mom is going to send her then we will know. Sense I am not going next week mom moved that appointment to next month. 

But yeah I am feeling a lot better I popped the matress acording to mom. I just wanted to know what it taste like. And it was naughsty. Well have to go mom has to do some work on the imfirmary threads.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Who look at my new colantro mommy is growing for me. I love colantro.

In other news around the house mom is feeling better someone told her to take some meds and it is helping. Daddy dropped sister off at the vets this morning. Things have been crazy around here mom went to bed real early last night I mean like 8:30 it seemed like. 

Sister was not happy about going to the vets. But what can you say. Mom found rabbit on petfinder what makes her think I want a nother rabbit around here. I dont.

But yes mom is feeling a little better. Dad went to work late to take phoenix to the vet. And me and mom are home alone today together. 

Well I have to go breakfast is calling


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey its me Kat 

Its been a long few day between migranes neices birthday party job applications. I dont know which way is up anymore. Its looking like I am not going to find a job anytime soon. Luckly I have a great hubby who will do anything to provide and his job is more set then most at this point at least.

Prison guards have to really screw up to get fired around here. Show up do your job go home. And they are still 15,000 guards short in the state of texas so I dont think they will be laying off anytime soon. I hope put it that way.

If you live in texas and need a job prison guard is the way to go. Insurence sign on bonus. I cant do it until I am 23 because I got arrested at 17 over something so stupid I hate myself everyday for it now. 

But just wanted to update the people in this family


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi all its storm I am so mad at mom for not letting me update yesterday. 

But anyway so things have been crazy. Mom found her dad I did not know she even had a dad. I have a dad but Ithought only I did. Anyway so mom is happy at this point he is coming over today. they are meeting at the beach. 



Anyway so things are good I am feeling almost all the way better well have to go get breakfast.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 12, 2009)

Good morning all

So my grandad brought me a treat why does everyone bring me carrots I cant eat them like that.

Phoenix got a new toy and mom and dad went to some place called joes crab shack. I was stuck in my cage while they where gone do they relize that I am not suposed to be stuck in my cage this is a outrage. 

In other news mom is getting pictures later today. She will post in the next few days. Mom is getting a puppy for training potty training for a friend soon hopefully its a paid job. 

Anyway have to go.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Phoenix got a new toy and mom and dad went to some place called joes crab shack. I was stuck in my cage while they where gone do they relize that I am not suposed to be stuck in my cage this is a outrage.


I hope you thumped them when they came home! How dare they not take you!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 14, 2009)

Good morning all.

Its been crazy around here mom got a new foster.

She is mean but she is cute according to mom.

So they feed me late today mom said she was working on the news i dont like that. They are not aloud to feed me late. But yes other thngs going on I got a new phone book I was so excited that I tore it up. I also and working on my pin. But thats all for now mom is going to target.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi my name is Echo I would like to introduce myself.

I am a cat and storm is going to have to move over no I wont do that he just cant come in my room. Which is mom and dads room. They dont know it yet but they will be keeping me I am already working on mom but phoenix that dog saids dad is the hard one. 

I am expecting kittens soon I dont know how many and I dont know the father he was some rude guy cause he is not around now. So I am turning my mom into a grandparent for about 10 weeks. Well I hope they are ready. But I am nice I was just not sure about all this new stuff. But now I am feeling my new digs and love them.

Ok now this is storm.

I dont know who this new girl thinks sheis but where going to have a proble if she thinks she is staying. Ok mom said we have to get along. I dont have a problem as long as mom loves up all and she said she will. I know she does but I am just getting comfertable. This is my home so I have to share it with my hole family I dont aprove but I will learn to like it I guess.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 16, 2009)

I all its storm I attacked phoenix today its funny that the big dog is scared of me.

But mom punished me by puting me in my cage for 30 minutes. Mom said I cant meet my new sister yet she is getting treatment for ear mites. But other then that things are good. I got a new hay ben just cause I eat the hay tofast acording to mom.

But other then that I am going to go to the park today to pick some dadilion. And play phoenix is going to to play. 

We are also going to petsmart. To get more hay. But thats all on my end of things


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Make sure your mommy gets you some yorgut treats!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 16, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Make sure your mommy gets you some yorgut treats!



I have a lot. My uncle had a hole bunch that went out of date and mom said that just mean that they have to take it off the store self but there still good I have to admit I still like them though.

But she is getting me another bell I broke myne by accident.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I got a few things at petsmart mom can not find a harness small enough to fit me she saids I am to small.

Pho0enix got to meet the cat today I heard all kinds of stuff up there. 

Mom has been doing a lot of research all day today. So thats why it is so late.

In other new my friend ishere mom pets sit for him all the time and his mommy wentto dallas for 2 weeks so she has him she will post some pictures man mom has a zoo going wait tell the kittens are born. 

But yeah dad said we can keepthe cat if moms wants to. She does not know yet but she said with my friend being here she is defently not gettinganother dog. She has gotten used to phoenixdont get me wrong she still misses bruiser. And loves him verymuch. But she likes the piece and quite around the house. 

So mom has 12 weeeks to deside on the cat once the kittens are born. But for now she is enjoying thepiece and quite cause once those kittens come its going to be fun especially when there able to move around.

well thats all for now I did not do much today I peed in phoenixes bed again mom not getting any advice so I can still do it. I also found the cable I got in trouble for that though


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Good morning all its storm mom was a bit under the weather yesterday
Anyway the cats milk is coming in mom keeps saying. So I dont know what that means.

I got a new bag of hay from uncle Kieth he brought some money for the vet trip after the kittens are born. He got me and phoenix each something. I told mom she needs to post those pictures. She took the other day.

Echo is doing good. I am doing good phoenix is doing good. I got a new treat also mom gave be a piece of bazil yesterday also. Well I have to go bye


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey all 

its storm,

Been a great morning. Mom is up early I got to go outside. And play for a few minutes mom said she needs to charge her baterys on her cameria. So she will post thise later to. But we had a great day mom is going to start something new on our family blog. She told me I could tell you. Cause in our family everyone matters. So she is going to start letting everyone blog including my two sisters. And her. Hope everyone enjoys it I never know if anyone is reading our blog. But mom says the numbers go up. So people must be. I know wabbitdad does I love it when he tells me to tell mom off. Cuase I am the king of my castle. But I got a new hey brome hay I now eat oat orchid grass brome timothy something meadow. So I get a lot of different hays.

Well by for now 

Hi all its phoenix,

Nothing much here playing with my friend kujo his mommy went out of town for a week so my mommy has him. But he is little and I keep him in line. Storm wont stop peeing in my bed finally mommy put ti up in the bathroom although my huge beds takes the whole bathroom. But other then that things are gret.

Hey all its Echo,

UUUUUUMMMMMMMM I dont really know what I am suposed to be doing. Mom said write my feeling out for the day. so here it goes. I am so glad to be out of that naughty house I did not kow a house could be clean. I have never been to one befor I am not so sure about dad yet but mom is great. She feeds me regularly.I did not know that could happen either. But I wish I could have these babys they are weighing me down big time. 

Well TTFN have a great day everyone


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Good morning its Storm

well nothing much happened sense yesterday. Mom still has not got those pictures up I see. Well I am going to have to tell her something. I got in trouble last night. See mom gives me treats at night. And she was sitting on the floor. And I bit her when she did not give me my treat fast enough. I crawled all over her and I hurt her I did not mean to but I got thumped on the head. Cause I would not stop I just wanted that treat. So mom grounded me from treats for a week. On top of thumoing me on the head and putting me up. I did not break the skin but she said it hurt. 

I love mommy and did not mean to hurt her. I was being aggresive sort of mommy said. And thats not aloud I know I dont want to get in trouble again. I pouted and befor mommy went to bed she gave me a cuddle and said it was ok. But daddy was still mad at me for hurting momma. He said I hurt her feeling cause she love me more then anyone else in the house I am her baby. And she never thought I would do that. I still feel bad this morning but mom cuddled me this morning and said she loves me and she wont ever thumo me on the head agian it was a reaction out of pain. Bye for now



Hey all its phoenix

man this crazy dog is getting on my nerves. i have never had him here this long he poohs in his kennel he stinks and he pees in my bed. Now storm does it to but storm is my bother. So it is different. Anyway thats all mom said I have to get a new collar soon my old one is getting old.

Hey all its Echo

I have not had the kittens yet but now I am coming around to daddy. he is a ok guy. I like him to but that dog is something I will have to check out later. But mom got me a new two and a cat tree on order. Some website with free shipping. But I have to go and talk to mom about this food situation. she changed my can food and i dont like it as much.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey all its Storm

Mom still has not got those pictures up I see. I am going to have to get her. Mom gave me a box last night she put holes in it still not sure what I am suposed to do with it but mom said I would figure it our soon. Mom gave me a new toilet paper roll my where getting a little torn up. See moms fill them every 3 days. but this time they where all new and the olds one stayed in the cage empty I do get a kick out of throwing them around.

Hey its Phe

Well my friend is more anoyying then ever he poohs in his keenel. Its so anoying. Bu nothing major here. Oh echo is being moody today so mom said she cant post but she did tell me to tell yall that those dang kittens need to come.


----------



## Becca (Apr 22, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in Today on RO


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey all its Storm,

Well mommy said I am a bit under the weather but I just dont like that little dog and I am telling her. She said I will have to go to the vt tomorrow if I dont start eating. But I have ate most of my pellets already. Mom is going to the place she adopted me from. For a speech today I am so happy for her. She is so into these emergency kits mabye if my old mommy and daddy had one I would sti;; be with them. No wait I am glad they did not have one cause I found mommy. She id not find me I found her. And I love her. dad is mad at me again because I have gotten so aggresive with mom. But I told her befor I just dont like that dog. Mom told dad to stop being mad its just that time of year. She is mad at daddy now. But we will all get along again soon. When that mutt leaves.

Hi its phoenix, 

Mom pulled our stuff out I thought we where leaving again but nope she said something about a speech. Anyway we are going to the beach this afternoon I am so excited. Mom said storm cant come this time he wentlast time. Its just me and her kujo has to stay here cause he does not act rightin public. But thats all for now.

Hey all its Echo 

So that bun does not like me mom saidhe os going to have to get used to me. I am sticking around for a while. mom got me of the wet bad food on to kitten food completly now. Dad isin love with me so I think I ma be staying mom said it is not for sure yet. But it may happen. In other news around here my kitten have not come yet they need to hurry up and comeso I can get them out of me. Well I have to go.

Hey is me Kat

Do yall like hereing from everyone?

I have a speechtoday I do need to get those pictures up I took of storm and phoenix but I have been so lazy. UI am still on my water kick doing pretty good if i do sayso. Now to start eating right. I have been doing tons of research on what to eat and such so its not a diet its a life style change. I can still enjoy things in limits. So thats what I am working on now. I starting climbing my stairs in my house ten times in a row once a day. Well I have not been doing it everyday. But I need to start today I will do it for 2 weeks. I am trying to add 1 thing at a time and do it for 2 weeks before I add another. Thanks I need to update on my plants they look great.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok so its storm I wanted to tell yall I fell in love with mom again she smelled real good to. But other then that nothing has happen around here.

Well mom day today you will see why below

Ok so I never added Echos storys.

I know most of you already know it but for people that read my blog that may be new or for people who just never saw the thread.

Ok so Echo story starts over 4 weeks ago. From today.

I shop at this local mom and pop oets shot called floppypets

http://flopets.com/default.aspx

Anyway a old comstumer called him like a month ago and asked if anyone was looking for a cat. She said the cat was very pregnant. Which by the way she could not of been being a month ago and she still has not had the kittens. Anyway. Koeth then turned and called me. Cause he knew I had experience with cats and kittens and new I would not say no to be honest. Its Kieth you have to understand our relationship. Anyway So I say sure when does this lady want to meet and I will meet at your shop. He said let me get a hold of her and I will call you back so I wait about a week don't here anything normal for kieth to not call me backabout something. 

So I call him he in turns said oh the lady wants the cat. I was like ok thats cool what ever one less mouth for me to feed. I did not know anything about the cat or lady. So the next monday I go out to seabrook to get some stuff for storm and phoenix. Nothing major normal monthly stuff. As soon as I walk in the door hey that lady want to get rid of that cat. No hi how are you. Anyway

So I call the lady she is like I have no gas money can you come to my house. So I am like howfar do you live from the shop. She said five minutes well that five minutes turned into 20 but anyway I get to the house and walk n and have to turn around and walk right back out. Naughsty you know those places you see on animal cops. hhhhuuuummmmm yah.

sop I spend 30 minutes trying to find that cat finally get her in a crate. Take her to the vet she is covered in flees has a few ticks and is wormy so we worm her give her a flee bath put frontline on her. And I go back to the shop to get stuff I have nothing at home for a cat. Kieth gives me everything. 

Get her home this monday will make two weeks I had her. Its friday today. So without further adew pictures of my Echo







This is the very first picture of her





















These where all taking the day she got home






this is her corner for now









































So that is my new foster and mabye perminent cat Echo

And her name the day we brought her home was Axle hense her tag I always have ID tags on my pets so I had to buy hera new collar and ID well kieth gave me half price.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow page six cool 








This is a slide show of a bunch of pictures of everyone chevy storm phoenix jewel echo. me and erroll are even in a few


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I found this picture on my old phone and wanted it in more then one place the only other picture I have a phoenix as a puppy

Phoenix at 7 weeks old






Phoenix at about 3 or 4 months old






Phoenix at 1 year old








Phoenix now at 2 years old






Boy do they change


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2009)

Love your blog!

Storm, do what Ms. Velvet did to our dog the other day, he walked past her and she stood up and batted him on the head! He doesn't go near her no more.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey all its storm

Thanks wabbitdad for reading my blog and to everyone else that does to. 

Well mom said that annoying dog is going home today or tomorrow. Yeah I told mom no more bothers and sisters she told me nope just one paided foster. Mom is potty training a friends dog for her for a fee. 100 bucks a week tell she is potty trained. Mom keeps saying something about kittens I know about all this I do know that I am the only boy now man me and dad are so out numbered. Buts that all

Hey its Phe

I got in trouble by dad. They have not been taking me out late enough and I have been poohing on the tile by the front door. So dad pulled my kennel back out. I do like my kennel but not being able to sleep on the couch sucks booty. In other news no kitttens but mom says it cant be long now. well time for breakfast

Hey its Echo

I want these dang kittens to come. I thinks its soon cause I dont want mom touching me or anything but mom gave me a piece of raw meat today chicken I loved it. So did phoenix but anyway have to go early today.

Its me Kat

Nothing new hubby got iver time yeah more money no job interview resently. No one called back after applications. I am abut to go back to fast food. I can get job there at least it is some money. Wekk in other news I am going to potty train a friends dog for 100 a week. So thats some temmporary income for a few more weeks. But not sure when that is happening.

Have to go TTFN


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok so I saw that Elf Mommy put me in the news. About my blog but then I relized I dont have any updated pictures of storm. 

Well the beach pictures disapeared I dont know what happen to them. So I just took a few of him being Storm.

I hope you enjoy

























































































Heresone of phoenix






Twoof Kujo the dog I have been pet sitting













Hope you enjoy


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is not the image that came to my mind when I read the name Kujo!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 25, 2009)

I love the whiskers pic of Storm! Did you think about calling the Humane Society re: the lady with all the cats? Echo is beautiful but the sooner you can get a cat hoarding situation under control, the better it is for everyone. You could probably do it anonymously too.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I love the whiskers pic of Storm! Did you think about calling the Humane Society re: the lady with all the cats? Echo is beautiful but the sooner you can get a cat hoarding situation under control, the better it is for everyone. You could probably do it anonymously too.



Yes we called the houston SPCA couse she was in harris county. They took the other dog and 2 other cats that I did not even know she had. 

None of which where fixed all pregnant. I got a call cause they needed information from Echo. For there case. Vet records and such. They asked how she was doing and came to visit her friday. Yesterday She will get spayed by them at a discount.

They also took pictures of her to show how she looked after two weeks compared to two weeks ago. My vet took pictures of her before her bath and such all where given to them. 

Although I dont think the lady needs jail time I think she needs help. She was a little off


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh speeking of the houston SPCA you know the head guy the hunk. He is a little on the chubby side but he is so cute well at least to me. 

I have always wanted to meet him he is the one that came. He also liked storm set up. And he reconized him from the hurricane turns out it was him that found Storm. 

So it was cool he was like what are you planning on doing with the kittens I said finding homes for them and problably keeping Echo. So they may turn her into foster so the kittens can find homes through them. Which would be great cause they would all be spayed and neutered before finding homes. 

He told me also Thank you. Thats was great to herecause he can be a real hard butt on the show sometimes.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow that's cool that you got to meet the guy from the tv show! I'm glad they're looking into the case. Hoarding is such a problem, and I hope the lady gets some help. A lot of times the person just needs some mental health help and someone looking out for them, not jail time, like you said.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 26, 2009)

Good morning all its storm 

Man mom was up so late today I thumped at her as soon as she walked down stairs. Its was like 11 45 or something very late she knows she cant be that late. So in other news everyone thinks Echo will have her kittens today mom is so excited. I am like great more friends right well mom said I will never see them but watch I will find a way to see them.

Hey all its phoenix

That dog is gone I am so happy. Mom let me sleep in bed with her this morning but I was stressing the cat out so she made me get out. But it was cool I got to relax this morning instead of ocupy a friend.

Well Echo cant do her thing today mom said so she is busy.

Oh I dont know if anyone remembers the kitten that I had taken to another foster and was suposed to get it back to wein it. Well the foster desided to keep and adopt the kitten so she just stayed there and I showed her how to wein the kitten is doing great.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 27, 2009)

Good morning all its monday I can tell that.

So in other news around our home. Nothing no kittens its so fustraighting she should be dropping them any day now and of course not. I just want her to have them so I can make plans for stuff again the thing is she could drop at any minute. And I want to make sure she can have them ok so if I am not here and she has problems then what. So its just a waiting game. 

Hey its storm 

nothing eventful in my day yeasterday. I jumped up on the couch for lovings from mom. Then dad started bothering me he knows we have a love hate relationship. I dont even know why he trys. Thats what he got that dog for but I love mysister as anoying as she is. In other news mom is sleeping a lot resently I am not sure whyor she is upstairs. But thats all for now

Hey its phoenix

I got in trouble this morning. See mom has my kennel down stairs but Ihave seperation issues so I sleep by moms door in the morning. But she is trying to break meof that habbit. So she grounded me to no treats for a day and anight in my kennel. She says I have to learn to stay downstairs that I am going to have a fit when she gets hernew baby gate from kieth. So I dontknow what thats means but I guess I better act right.

And echo can not come to the computer today so I will tell yall hi for her


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2009)

Good morning all its storm

So things have been crazy and things have been fun. Mom ran out of my salad and the car battery is bad so she has to get it towed to wal mart and get my salad at the same time. But that is tomorrow so I have to go 1 day without a salad mom said I will live. I dont think so. But in other news my sister went to the groomer today she goes once every 2 months and mom gives her a bath inbetween. So it just me today. But I have to go mom is giving me a special treat.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Good morning it storm.

Well mom said something about going to petsmart next week she is so excited. 

In other news I have had no salad for two days this is outragus mom said today she dais today. So but thats all I have to go early mom has some pictures to post today


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 29, 2009)

[align=center]*A boy and his dog*[/align]

[align=center]*Took a trip to the beach today to do some agility with phoenix*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=left]

[/align]

[align=center][/align]Its a slide show hit the picture and it will show you all of them

[align=left][/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Good morning all

Its Storm

Well nothing new in this front mom forgot my vegy yesterday. So I have beeen on pellets and hey. Phoenix got ot go to the beach yesterday but thats all for now mom is not feeling well she has a cold.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 1, 2009)

hope your mum doesn't have the swine flu!
Great blog Storm i loooove reading your blog, your mum is so good and updates us all the time.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 1, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> hope your mum doesn't have the swine flu!
> Great blog Storm i loooove reading your blog, your mum is so good and updates us all the time.



No mom does not have the swine flu she has not even left the house in a week besides the beach and she did not come in contact with anyone.

She has real bad alergry which turned into a cold from the drainage happens every year


----------



## RexyRex (May 1, 2009)

Sorry your mom is sick. I get sick every year with allergies too....it stinks! I actually have to see a ear, nose and throat specialist this year because of it :rollseyes

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 1, 2009)

Hey all its storm

Well my neices have a possible case of the swine fluu oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh 

Ok so you can see mom is not that worried about it after what my sisters doctor told her. You can take care of yourself if you need to.

In others news we are getting my grand dads dog soon for potty training pobialy sunday and mom is going to see her sister wensdaybut nothing new around here.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 2, 2009)

Mom is going out of town over night to go watch her neices mom is loading me down for the night I should be ok.

Mom just told me about Elf I am so sorry Minda I loved reading about Elf mom said she passed peacfully. She is up there with my bother Chevy who I never knew and My sister Jewel who I never knew I be t they are all playing together.

Well I am a little down so I have to go to bed for now.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 3, 2009)

Hey its storms mom we just got back froma a 24 hour hour trip so I will update later


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 4, 2009)

Hey all its torm.

Man mom was gone for a whole day and I was not happy about that at all. But she brought me back a hole thing of celery. So its all good now. Mom has the new foster potty trainer she is getting paid for it so I dont know what it is considered. But she is so sute according to mom it goes home in one month. Mom also got a new bed for me and the cat we get along now but we still have not meet face to face we mett through a door. 

Hey all its phoenix 

Well things have been crazy I went to auntys house the other night then we went to grampas house all day yesterday I like my grandpa he gives me food from the table. Mom got mad at him for that but I was like its once ina while. He said it wont happen again. But things have been going good echo wont be coming into the office today so she wont report today have a great day


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2009)

Hey all we have been ripping and running all day so no update today house is being cleaned I bought storm a new toy he will tell yall about it later today or tomorrow


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2009)

*These pictures are in memory of Elf *

Hope you enjoy.















































One good clean picture of his cage






New toy hope he likes it
















One completly full veiw.

I just took these after dad cleaned his cage. So his new toy is shown and all his other toys hope you enjoy


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 5, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> One completly full veiw.
> 
> I just took these after dad cleaned his cage. So his new toy is shown and all his other toys hope you enjoy


He does good work, you should hire him!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > One completly full veiw.
> ...



I ment storms dad. My hubby its his job I never clean storms cage. Well I do the everyday clean but dad does the once a week real clean.

Storms looks a little on the chubby side in all those pictures does anyone agree or is it just me.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 6, 2009)

Looks like a lean hopping, veggie crunching bunny!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 6, 2009)

IOts been a great day we went to the park and picked up some more pots to finish my seeds off.

Hi all its storm

I am really tired so I just wanted to say I love my new toy and will tell you more about it tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 7, 2009)

Good morning all.

It Storm long time no real update sorry mom has been super busy and locking my cage when she is gone so I can get out. Mom is taking the 2 dogs to the beach today for some agility. You should see the crowds that gether around. Poeple think she is a pro far from it. But phoenix is pretty good she is trying to learn about rabbit agility so she and ada can make some pole for me.

She said there easier to build from home for rabbits then dogs. Mom buys phoenixes stuff. In other news mom thinks that cat may be real close to having her kittens. 

Oh I gota new toy I love it have been chewing on it and climbing on top of it. And I tried to fit in it but my bum was to big. Mom is taking me to the humaine society today or tomorrow theres a girl up there for adoption. So I get to meet her. 

And mom and dad have a new TV its a small one and it was gving to them but they have it. So now they can get rid of the broken one up stairs it works but mom is giving it to a family that does not have one sense the storm. It is missing a button but as long as you have the remote its fine. 

Thats all that going on around this house hold. Have a great day everyone


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 7, 2009)

[align=center]*A Day at the Beach*[/align]

[align=center]*5-7-09*[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]Click the picture it is a slide show. The other dog is my dads dog I am potty training her for him.[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 9, 2009)

[align=center]*The kittens are here*[/align]
[align=center]*5-8-09*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]Slide Show just click the picture[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 9, 2009)

Good morning all its storm you know mom forgot to feed me last night but dad did it so I cant fault her to bad.

My sister finally had her kittens. So now mom will stop worring about her so much or mabye she will worry more now. I heard my new friend is coming home Poe I don't even know him yet and mom said we have to be friends. I told her that would be kinda hard considering we live like 5 states away. In other news I am going aside today if the weather permits and going to hage out down by the pool mom has a pin for me with a top so I wont fall in the pool. Or get ate by birds. Or get to hot but thats all today have a great day


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 10, 2009)

>


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 11, 2009)

Good morning its storm so Mom is sending my grand paws dog back home next week. 

Phoenix is at the vet getting her teeth cleaned. Kibble what it does to a dogs teeth. Mom said she is going back on 100% raw once the kibble we have now runs out. 

But nothing major going on here.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 11, 2009)

Cute kittens


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 12, 2009)

Good morning all

mom hada hard day yesterday afternoon she had to go chase this feral cat and catch it in a trap she caught it. It had bit a kid so it needed to be on rabies watch. 

Mom and dad changed my cage a little not like I spend a lot of time in there anyway. But I like it it works better for me and mom loves it she has been trying to get dad to change it for a month now. But thats all mom has breakfast ready.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 13, 2009)

Good morning all

Mom is going to get me a new toy today. Dad got paid can you tell. Mom and me are getting on great and dad is ok to resently he has been paying a lot of attition to me. 

We re going to the beach today and having a great day. We are also going to seabrook well I am not mom said it would be to hot for me to go but mom and dad and phoenix are. In other news thiose kitten are huge compared to when they where born. But that all for now have a great day.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 14, 2009)

So I been working on ways to loose weight and a way to get around town without having to pay gas and a car. Well I finally got a bike. I as at ex pawn today looking for a printer. And desided I wanted to look at bikes. Well I found it my baby my bike. 

I know I am 20 and really sound gay and weird but it does not take much to make me happy. I have been wanting a bike for 6 months now and was in the right place at the right time. 

It has a soft seat already. I can finally spread my horizons for a job and loose some weight by exertising everyday.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 14, 2009)

Hey all its storm

Well mom got a new bike well she does not have it yet but she will. Its on layway. She will get it at the first of the month. In other news dad cleaned my cage. I got a new toy but mom said I cant have it tell she get my floor in. 

So i can to waite. But things are good the kittens will be 1 week old tomorrow well I have to go bye


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 15, 2009)

[align=center]*Echo's Kittens One Week Old*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*Friday May 15 2009*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]Its a slide show just click the pictures[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 15, 2009)

Hey all its storm nothing much going on in my life I met the cat again last night for the second time. Mom is giving her room to explore at night but that dumb dog lucy scared her. The cat can not get ot me if where in the same room unsupervised so I am safe.

Mom is going to mo city over night and her friend is going to feed me tonight and tomorrow. I hope she feed me right. Mom has my meals pre made. all she has to do is put it in my bowls what if she puts it in the wrong bowls?

I need mom to stay not someone else to watch me. But mom said she has to go. My cousin is having her last soccer game and mom promised she would makea game this season. 

Have a great day


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 17, 2009)

Hey all its storm well we have been doing a lot the past day or so mom left for a day and my moms friend came to watch me. 

She did a good job and gave me hay witch mom was not sure she would.

But mom brought me back a phone book I have like four but this one is small enough to go in my cage. So I can have it all the time. not just some times. My cousins are here and I am so excited. I like kids mom does not know why but I will come up to any kids. I am not sure either but I do. 

Well have to go breakfast bye


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 18, 2009)

Well all has been well around here nothing major.

That cat comes down at night and she looks at my cage like what is that and does it belong in here. Phoenix got in trouble today for something mom spanked her so she had to be n the act of doing it thats the only time she get wumped. Mom calls them pow-pows. But i have to go mom is just not filling right today.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 19, 2009)

Good morning all

Mom said her shoulder hurts. When she was a kid she spilt her shoulder down the middle and sometimes it hurts. 

I had a interesting night I was out of my cage all night dad forgot to close my cage last night. He did not tell mom but mom found out when she found pooh in the kitchen and called dad. 

Mom is getting me new hay next month she said she is giving most of my other box away I am so excited. I dont know why but I love my hay alot. 

Well have to go breakfast is ready


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 19, 2009)

Does she serve you breakfast in bed?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 19, 2009)

Well in my cage.

Hi all its me Kat me and Erroll got to talking in light of a thread I resently read about rabbits 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46756&forum_id=1&page=1

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46754&forum_id=1&page=1

They both got me thinking about money and quality of life for my gang. And Erroll had signed on and read the thread also. so we talked about evacuating and about how much it would cost and the cost of the pets. 

We made the heart wrnching desision to make Echo a foster just because. We cant really afford to take care of the three pest the right way. I am also sending my dad dog home this weekend. 

And I am going to start helping my family first. I have a orginzation that is going to help me find a home for Echo and I will foster until that happens. So I hope no one thinks I am a horrible person but we made this dession as a family am I am going to stand behind it no matter what it cost. If you love someone sometimes you have to let go.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 20, 2009)

I think it's a good choice. No one can save all the animals and give them all a good home, and your financial responsibility is to the animals you already have. It would be so sad to lose an animal because you had taken on more than you could handle.

[[hugs]]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Claire

Well the orginzation is coming to take pictures of Echo Of course she cant go anywhere tell the kittens are weined and she is being paid for tell then. But they said it would be good to get her name out there now. 

I am not sure if they deal with pet finder if they do I will post her link here. But no major changings tell August 8th. The kittens will be 3 months old. 

Oh on a lighter note two kiitens have found home already. My sister is taking boss and my step sister wants one to. I will spay and neuter those two for sure. Well have to go.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 20, 2009)

Hey all its Storm

Mom told me Echo will be going to a new home in a few months. I was like yeah then I thought about it and was like wait we are fine now. But mom said I will get more toys and attition. So I know mom and dad are upset right now but when Echo finds a great home mom knows she will be loved. 

In other news mom had to get up early today her and phoenix have a agilty compitition all day at the beach. Nothing fancy just friend getting together. When mom had the money her and phoenix where part of this club. So when they have thing in galveston they always invite mom. So I have the hdownsatirs to myself well lucy but I think they may take her to if not she is in a kennel.

Mabyue mom will leave my cage open. Yeah not likly that dad that always does that. Well have to go breakfast eaarly today


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 21, 2009)

Hey all its storm 

well dad home today. He is cleaning y cage as we speek its cleaning day how long will it stay clean I dont know?

In others new we have to take lucy home next week. I am so happy she is leaving she cases me and messes with my hay and all that good stuff. I am going to have to teach her a lesson. Well have to go breakfast is served have a great day


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 21, 2009)

Sometimes you just have to remind them who's really in charge!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 22, 2009)

Well we are going to spring for the weekend did not plan on it but dad did something to his knee.

So we are headed out soon so storm cant update cause he is coming with. So he has to pack his stuff.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 22, 2009)

[align=center]*Kitten are 2 weeks old*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*Friday May 22, 2009*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 22, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Well we are going to spring for the weekend did not plan on it but dad did something to his knee.
> 
> So we are headed out soon so storm cant update cause he is coming with. So he has to pack his stuff.




Ouch! I hope he is o.k! Well try and enjoy your weekend anyway.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 23, 2009)

Hey all at my dads.

He is fine tore a ligament in his knee he is in pain of course but nothing to searious. Everyone is good here. storm has liked exploring and likes my dad but not his cat.

Well they dont want Lucy i am rehoming her to my mom in mo city she has been looking for another dog she has a rescue I found on the streets wande we are paying licy on the first and she is going to her new home. My mom is really excited. 

My mom also got her morage refinanched. So things are on the up and up. But yeah so lucy comes back with me for one week. Then goes to her perminant home in mo city mom already bought her a kennel new bowls a tag all kinds of things already I just told her last night. 

Well Storm is not aloud in there office so I will let him update tomorrow when we get home.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 25, 2009)

Hey all its storm.

Well we had a good weekend I had to spend the weekend in my travel kennel. I was not happy but I lived it is a huge kennel. 

We brought that dog back home mom said she is going to madears after the first when mom fixes her. I was hoping she would stay at paws but what ever I have a clean cage and Mom found my flooring its just a matter of getting it on the first she sol the other flooring it was to small. All my new flooring is is a piece of pile wood with carpet on it. 

And sides of the plile wood so I cant get stugg out of my cage but mom is going to redo my cage its starting to fall apart. she wants to redo it the same way just redo it. Without the plastic things So dad wants the plastic things. Thats another day another argument. well have to go.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 26, 2009)

Hey all its storm

You know me and mom are going to have to have a talk about all these pictures. she was taking pictures of my hydy and other things this morning. I am going to have to tell her who is boss. In others new around our home Phoenix has a rash mom thinks they put something in the grass time to get the bag balm and benedryl out. But Phoenix like benedryl so thats not a problem mom already gave her a bath with seemed to settle it a little. 

I got a new toy yesterday i got a few pieces the other day but mom wanted to see what I would do with it before she gave me the whole thing. I love it I threw it around all morning while mom was doing the news. I love the fact I am spoiled. Me and phoenix get the royal treatment. Around these parts. The other do to but we are more special of course. I cant wait for this dog to go home. I cant run around all day cause she cases me. Mom said madear was taking her witch is great but mom said also madear wanted to change her name so mom now calls her LU LU she never liked Lucy anyway. Well have to go breakfast is served


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 27, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Note don't try this at home kids[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]I thought anyone who read my blog would get a kick out of that. I let them sleep with me at night. Mom comes and feeds them then leaves she is like get out of my face all the time. She is a great mom but when I am around she does not care.[/align]
[align=left]Hey all its storm [/align]
[align=left]Mom is worried about my fur I dont see anything wrong but you cant tell that worry wart anything. I try to tell her but she is like I want to make sure. In other news that dog goes to the vet in the second week in june witch means she will be going home. I told her you are getting your babys makers taken out but she does not believe me. Phoenix told her to and we told that cat they dont believe us. Me and phoenix ar going to laugh when we are right and they are wrong.[/align]
[align=left]Mom told me I am going to some vet in pearland next month. I dont know where pearland is but I am not happy about it. I dont like doctors well have to go brealfast ready[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (May 27, 2009)

So adorable! Those kittens really love their human mom--they're well on their way to being good, socialized adults!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 27, 2009)

Well I got my TABC certification today.

So I can finally work at the restraunts and stuff here on the island. Some dont require it some do. I only reason I did not have it before was pure lazyness. 

For those who read and don't know it a liquar lisence I can serve liquar in the state of texas now. So waitresses and bartender here have them pretty much.

Its was a long 3 1/2 hours course on the computer. I got a 92 witch means I missed one or two questions I think. I am very proud of myself today.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 31, 2009)

HGi guys I have been gone and storms dad has been home so he will update tomorrow


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 31, 2009)

Hey all its storm i got a new sweet floor. Mopm just got back yesterday night a built y floor.

That dog went home and is at a great place. And its almost back to normal.

Byut mom is still waking up so I have to wait to post more later.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 1, 2009)

Storm is doing good my cameria broke. 

Been a hetic day he will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 1, 2009)

Pictures from the beach































And the gang today in honor of my broken now fixxed cameria











And phoenix sporting her stros jersey











Its to small on her


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 2, 2009)

[align=center]Echo's Kittens 3 weeks old[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]May 29th[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 2, 2009)

*Good Morning all its Storm*

*I found these color things and figure I would give it a try tell me what yall think.*

*I got my new floor I dont remember if I have talked about that yet I love it. I have already done5 count them 5 DBF's on it. That dog went to her knew home. Mom says she is spoiled. I know she is cause when my madear comes over here she spoils me so she has to be spoiled. NOTE- Madear is what all us grandkids and grandfurs call moms mom. *

*In other news phoenix and mom are back home we had a great time together yesterday telll mom desided to brush me. I had a problem witrh that. I am molting again. So she has to brush me but I still don't like it and put up a fight. *

*Well breakfast is ready have to go.*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 3, 2009)

*Good Morning all it Storm*

*So things are slowly getting back to normal around here. Mom has been home in the afternoon not the morning. Somethng about doing laps in the pool. And job hunting I am not sure what either is but she should be home with me. *

*Mom and dad have a town hall meeting for evacuation. Mom is not sure if there going to show the video they filmed a few months back. But mom and dad are going.*

*In other news one of the kittens fell down the stairs only 2 steps but mom have to put the baby gate up. There moving around. And I got a another toy mom always has new toys for me just a new ball with a bell in it.*

*Well have to go breakfast ready*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 4, 2009)

*Good morning all its Storm*

*How is everyone today. Mom has a bite on her arm she is not sure what it is buts it is still small. Its just hurt bad for such a small bight. Well phoenix is doing great the kittens are four weeks old tomorrow. *

*And I had nothing new happen yesterday or today. But its all good. Well have to go talk to yall later*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 5, 2009)

[align=center]*Kitten four weeks old*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 5, 2009)

Storm is under the weather. So he will update another day things are good


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 9, 2009)

*Storm is coming out of his Stasis quite nicly now.*

*He is going to update tomorrow mabye if he is up to it. *

*I had a job interview yesterday. And have to go take the drug test today and have to wait on the backround to come back. Noone is sure if want I have on it will kick me out of the running or not. *

*So I will let you know when I know*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hey all I am back and ready to rumble.*

*So how is everyone long time no update. Well here is what has been going on with me. The other day mom gave me a lot of treats cause she gave me a bold spot. Well all thoughs treats made my stomach hurt real bad and I would not eat drink do anything on my own. The the day before yesterday I think I desided that I would try some letucce but it still made my tummy hurt a little but I ate through the pain now II am at 85% enough for mom to let me update. *

*I still dont eat quick enough for her. but I told her give me a few more days. So in other news aorund the house my cousins where here for a few days they play nice with me now mom taught them if they lay down I will jump on them. I finally saw the kittens they come down stairs now. For play time during the day.*

*Phoenix is spoiled and kujo is gone mom seems to have him more then his own mother has him. Phoenix got sick she ate something her stomch did not agree with. But she is fine now also. Well have to go.*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 11, 2009)

*Hey everyone its me Kat*

*Well Echo has a pre adoption already. When I took her to get her FLV test someone there fell in love with her. So she gos when the kittens are 7 weeks old they don't mind waiting. They want her to do her motherly duties first of course. And then sinshine and simba may have someone interested but everyone has to adopt through the shelter so they can all be spayed or neutered. She is not to happy about that but thats hows it going to work out. *

*But My sister is taking boss well was taking boss. So we made the desision to Keep his if the money is right. I have a safe place lined up for a hurricane that is willing to let me bring all three pets and Boss will be adopted through the humane society also. so it will only cost me 90 to fixed him fixed microchipped all that good stuff. *

*The reason we have changed our minds if Erroll said he really wants to get into fostering rabbits. Don;t ask cause I am not even sure. One reason was money but the other reason was We still want to foster. but I can have another rabbit with having a cat also. *

*I just think Erroll is tired of the heartbreak of loving them then seeing them go. He ges very attatched and I think its time to say no more for a few years until we get on our feet once we buy a house foster away!*

*So I hope no one dogs me for this but I think if she does not take boss we will keep him its up in the air cause my bother in law says no but she wants him anyway. *

*Thats the goal right now who knows I may change my mind in two weeks. Just watch and find out.*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 11, 2009)

*hey all its Storm*

*I am not so sure about these kittens. They come down stairs now everyday and they run up to my cage but I dont charge. I dont know why bu they seem so little anf frail. I dont want to scared them to much. *

*Well phoenix is doing good and so am I thats all for now.*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 12, 2009)

[align=center]Echo kitten 5 week old[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]June 12th, 2009[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 14, 2009)

*well things have been great around here
Oh hey all its Storm

Mom got a job witch means more toys for me and phoenix and boss.
I like the new kittens. Well there new to me they have been here sense birth. But I am meeting them for the first time.
We also got a new phone. Me and mom that is, mom said its her phone but its myne to. 
Well got to go breakfast*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey all its storm,



Well mom has been leaving. And going to something called a job well all well that ends well. I love having the house to myself. Well with all the kitten well mom took the kitten to get there shots today I keep telling then they are going to get there baby makers taken away. 

Well have to go dinner.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 18, 2009)

Me EJ and my Stepmom






Me Dad and Stepmom I guess he thinks I am still 5






Me and Dad






Me EJ and Dad


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey all its Storm 

All is good mom got me a new box to play with I think she got it from her new job what is a job?

I dont knw but she is not home nearly as much. And dad is gone to something is wrong here but they spoil me when they get home.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 19, 2009)

[align=center]*Kitten Six weeks old*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*June 19th, 2009*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey all its Storms mom

He is doing great and will update tomorrow. 

but I feel really bad about ignoring him for the past few days. so i am going to talk about to get it off my chest. Well everyone knows I have found a new job and have been really tired latly. well the past week then erroll said has storm been out the past couple of day I said OMG not really I felt so bad. 

We are trying to get into a new routine. I know it going to be hard but I have to remember him he is so quiet its hard to remember he is here. I do feed him of course but I get lazy it my fault and no one elses but I just feel horrible about it its only been three days and I am glad I relizing this now instead two or three weeks from now. But I still feel horible. I really do I am going to let him out in the mornings from now on and when I get home I feel so bad.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey all its Storm

Man its been boring the past couple of days. I hve been in my cage a lot but today me boss and phoenix are out all day. We have all got comfertable with each other enough that I dont charge anyone anymore. 

Well in other news I am getting a new toy on the first mom said big suprise I alway get a new toy on the first. Ok mom said loose the attitude. Or no new toy. Although I do love my new hay mom opened a fresh box a few days ago. Its was wonderful still is. Boss used my litter box I was really mad at him then mom said he is a baby he does not know better. I said that little bother needs to learn I dont mind him chasing me and playing with my bunny tail and boy does he like my tail. But using my stuff there is a problem. And phoenix and that howling when mom is gone does she know that my ears stand up and that hurts.

And boss moews everytime someone walks in the house quiet is a vertu that doesn't happen much around here. Have to go breakfast/

Mom said pictures coming today of everyone me boss and phoenix


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 22, 2009)

All is good today boss hurt his paw. Off to vets for ex ray no he is fine I think he hjust broosed it we are going to watch it over the next couple of days


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey all its Storm

So guess what I have benn free rome all day for the past two days. And you know what I did wait for it wait for it. Slept on the couch with dad. Dad told mom and she almost had a nervous break down she was so happy with me. 

But she gave me no treats something about last time I had treats I got really sick. HHHMMMM I am going to have to get in the car and buy those treats myself. 

Ok so kennel training kitten not fun. They moew all the time well boss has to be kenneled because he hurt his paw. But he cant be kenneled with the rest because he hurt his paw. So he moew everytime mom or dad walk down the stairs. 

I am going to have to have a talk with him about this. Although he is fun to play with. Echos spay went off without a hitch. She is fine. And good.

Well have to go breakfast.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok 

hey all its Storm

So mom promised pictures l;ast sunday and of course she did not put them sorry guys coming today promise. In other news mom is off today they are going to something called a pool Not sure what that is but she said I cant go. 

I attacked dad for a crasin last night mom said only one. I am not even suposed to have that. What ever I have been getting them for a while now. 

Well have to go breakfast ready


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 26, 2009)

[align=center]*Echo Kittens 7 weeks old*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*June 26th*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey all everything going good around here will update later today


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 2, 2009)

I am sorry to all of storm veiwer it has been crazy around here. With work pre paring to have neices for two weeks it been crazy.

Hey all its Storm

Well the kitten got ring worm I am fine as of yet and so tired of mom picking me up every day twice to check me. I told her I dont have it. But thats fine my couszins are coming over. I dont play with them but they always bring me new toys. 

That dog is so crazy when mom and dad are gone mom started walking her reliously again. But other then that nothing new going on dad got a used PS2 and mom put a XBox360 on layway at work what ever that means? But other then that nohing new around here. Well if mom remembers I will update tomorrow


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey all its Storm 

Boss is getting better the other kittens are getting big. I did not geta new toy this month dad did. But dad always gets us stuff so thats ok and mom has a pay check coming soon. But things are great I got a new litter box mom say that I chewed a hole in the bottum of my old one. 

But other then that nothing new from yesterday hope yall enjoy


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey all its Storm sorry I have not been able to update. 

I will only be able to update when mom is off. So 2 times a week and monday night also. 

The kittens are huge and I have let them play in cage when they want to as long as they dont touch my food where cool. They use my litter box but I dont mind. Mom has been super busy but I get to run at night and on the days mom or dad is off I get out all day. I am a happy bunny of course. 

Mom got me a new hanging toy but she did not take any pictures of it yet or me for that matter. She needs to do it. Mom has taken me off vegys as I keep getting stasis. Now I have been healthy and fine. Eating a lot of hay. 

Well hope you enjoy my updates have a great day


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey all its Storm mom said I could tell yall that dad is going to biuld my a bigger cage soon. He promised me and mom last night the design will be the same. But more story yeah I am a spoiled bun. 

And mom is really thinking ina year or so trying to find me a friend sense I do like the kittens so much.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey all its Storm how are you doing today.

Well the kittens are still here me and bos get along I let him sleep in my cage last night mom and dad left the door open. They always do that. Everything else is normal around here kittens running mom and dad working phoenix howling.

Hope yall have a great day breakfast


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey all its Storm

well things around here are the sme the kitttens turned 10 weeks old on friday mom needs to update my blog with pictures.

my aunts baby shower is next sunday. the twins are coming great more kids around. But mom said not for a while. But in other news I go a new toy just some cat balls but I love them I throw them around all day. well have to go


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey all its storm

So things around the house are crazy mom and dad are talking about moving to another apartment. I have to get a smaller cage. But get to be free rome more offen. As long as I don't pee on the floor who me I would never do that mom. 

The kitten leave on Friday hopefully mom said there eating her out of house and home. 

Well have to go.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey all its Storm so what has happened sense I last posted.
Hold on going to check

Oh ok the kittens are gone. They all found new homes well reesy did according to mom. The other two have a possible adoption. 
I got 2 new toys phoenix got a new bed. 

And boss got his collar and tag and 2 new balls.

We got our once a month toys early this month. something about pay day and mom being off not sure.

Oh mom does not have to change my cage. We think she is going to be able to make it work. But just in case she has a great plan. But everything else is going great


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey all its Storm man I am getting more and more excited about moving. 

Mom keep talking about it and dad is excited. Boss is as big as me now babys sure do grow up fast mom went to see the other kittens yesterday they are all good.

Boss goes in to get his man hood cut out wensday me and phoenix tried to tell him but of course he did not listen. all well. So how is everyone that reads my blog doig I like to read it when other people wright in my blog. 

Mom says alot of people on ro dont like her I dont know why she spoils us rotten so where all in love. I know she has had to get rid of a few pets but she found them great homes and has set limits on her self. So that does not happen again. 

I guess I have always seent hat people make mistakes as long as you dont make them agin thats what counts in the end.

Well I got tw new tys from floppy pets they are great they are fun to play with.

Well have to go see yll on wensday


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey all its storm how are y'all.

Well thing have gotten to normal around the house. Boss is now a it just like us. He is heeling up nicely. I got new toys I might have said that already. But we move in two weeks mom is stoked. So am it mom said something about a dining room table. I am not sure about this but ok. As long as I can chew it that's fine. 

But mom said I can't chew it. Anyway we will see. 
Have to go talk to y'all later


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 11, 2009)

Well hey all its storm


How have things been for everyone. 
Everyone around here is fine we are moving in two weeks or a little less I forget. 
Mom is excited just a flat apartment.

Mom will post pictures once they are ready so
but everything else if fine just wanted to say hi

Hey all its phoenix 

Things have been crazy I hate mom going to work and all. But I get stuff more offen but I would rather see mom and dad more but I know longer have a kennel all I have is a bed finally. So I am happy about that.

Hey what is this oh mom said I am supposed to say I am boss. 
I love terrorizing phe and storm. And mom and dad I am three months old and thats what I am good for. 
Well have to go lunch time


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey all its storm 

well mom is home with a cold I think she just wanted a day off but she does keep blowing her nose and couching. So mabye she is I got to be out all morning though so that was cool. But thats all today oh phoenix got a new collor cause boss chewed through hers it looks just like her old one.


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 13, 2009)

hiya storm, it's roxy rabbit. one of me bodyguards - brandy choc lab - got a new collar too. it sez 'princess' on it coz me hoomin couldnt get the one that said ' bitch'. me hoomin is also sneezing and everybun is makin fun of her sayin it's swine flu:rollseyeshope your hoomin feels better soon


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 13, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> hiya storm, it's roxy rabbit. one of me bodyguards - brandy choc lab - got a new collar too. it sez 'princess' on it coz me hoomin couldnt get the one that said ' bitch'. me hoomin is also sneezing and everybun is makin fun of her sayin it's swine flu:rollseyeshope your hoomin feels better soon



Yeah daddy was making fun of mommy also. My sister phoenix collor is a light blue with dolphins on it. Mom really like dophin and daddy like blue.

Boss is so anoying but mom said he is my little bother and I have to like him. I wish he would leave me alone like phoenix I charged him today. And he got the message for a little while I think.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey all its storm

Well things have been looking up around here mom and dad got new couches mom said she would add pictures later.

But mom is upset her boss gove her the day off the but car broke down so it took all the money for her san antonio trip. So she has been bummed but dad has tried to make her feel good. He is so sweet. 

Well have to go mom has to do some things


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey all its Storm I gots new cage.

Well condo as mom calls it. She said now I look like I am living in galveston. We move next tuesday cant wait. New house to explore and find my favorite spots.

Mom said something about having to move my cage the night before so I am steady when all the furniture comes in the next day. Thats fine a hole house to myself for the night. Its only two doors away. Anyway things have been great and I love my new cage I can see everything in this cage. 

Well have to go bye


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 19, 2009)

Picture of new cage and boss and Storm enjoying it together


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 19, 2009)

that a spiffy house, you is a lucky bun - roxy rabbit


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 20, 2009)

You are lucky, Storm! A whole big condo, a house to claim as yours before the people mess it up with their stuff, everything! Too bad you have to share it with that cute kitty though...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah I am lucky but very thankful. My old mom and dad did not do all this. I chased mom around the house this morning. I wanted pets. She was so excited. 
I am very excited about moving mom said something about being able to run in the bedroom. I have not seen moms bedroom for a long time. 
Anyway mom is going to work talk to y'all later


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 22, 2009)

tonyshuman wrote:


> You are lucky, Storm! A whole big condo, a house to claim as yours before the people mess it up with their stuff, everything! Too bad you have to share it with that cute kitty though...



Luckly mom kicks him out when he starts bothering me. So but he does chase me but when I charge him he runs. So we have it worked out. But yes having a little bother is anoying


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 24, 2009)

I had sent this in a PM to pipp for the emergency kit thread and wanted to add it to my blog so I had another copy somewhere. 











Ben Bac






Critical care











His full emergency kit






His kennel travel only the tog on the front has his name me and hubbys name and adress and me and hubbys cells and 2 other emergency contact numbers. In case they cant get a hold of us. And a blanket 






His food I change this food everytime i buy a new bag about once every three months. It is three weeks worth of food. And very easy to clean food and water bowl






Medical travel kit I have two of everything so I dont have to snatch out of the other. In the event of a emergency we will have to leave fast. I want him to have everything. I use the stuff out of the emergency kit when I buy new stuff so nothing goes bad.








A bag of toys and toilet paper rolls I dont keep a hay ben in his emergeny kit. These toilet paper roll will provide his hay for him. 






Snuggle sack it has a rice sock in it it was a dog toy I found at wal mart that your suposed to put a frozen water bottle in for you dog to chew and play with and keep them cool. 






The container I keep it in I have every pets labeled so once I get them where they are going I dont have to keep checking each one. 









We also have a small dog kennel its about 2 feet by 1 1/2 feet enough for him in a emergency situation. To live in for a few weeks. But that is in our car so I cant get a picture of that right now



His box of hay is stored by the front door along with the emergency kits so we would just grab that. 



Again hope this helps post it anywhere you need it.

Kat


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow! That is very prepared! I need to get together something like that! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey all its Storm

Mom said your welcome for the emergency kit pictures she is tired working all day today. 

We all have something like that she is going to take pictures of phoenix and bosses just in case. 

In other news I am out of hay mom and me have gone round and round about this. But what can you say she is trying her best. She loves me and I know it. I dont know who posted about crasins being bad but we are going to have to have a talk. Mom threw myne away. She is so health nutty with us. 

In other news I marked my new house and got in trouble and mom sai I did it on perpus cause I also do. I ran to go in my litter box one time then the next peed outside of it. I said I need to let people know this is my house then she said something about its her house I told her what ever and got grounded to my cage while mom calmed down. She said something about a pin if I dont stop thats not going to work for me but she does not need to know that.

well I have to go daddy is coming


----------



## BethM (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow! Your emergency kit is AMAZING!!

I seriously need to make something like that for my bunnies. Right now, I have some of the stuff, but it's not gathered together in an organized way that would be easy to grab if there was an emergency.

I love the idea of keeping everything in a bucket. So easy to grab and go.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Well mom lost her job she said she would share more when she was ready she is very upset at the moment.

In other news I like to add that mom got me some hay thank goodness only a little but enough to get me through the week. 

Well have to go.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 2, 2009)

I wanted to thank everybody for the pms.

I wanted to say all the lawer stuff is handled but there was a gag ordered signed on the case so I cant go into detail.

Storm finally got his box of hay and things are looking up I am going to watch the twins for 300 a month for a few months then look into getting a new job


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 3, 2009)

Well I am going to my sisters for a week. To help with the twins I will have a lot of pctures when I get back so be ready. 

Storm will be staying with daddy so he wont be able to update but he is doing good and has a very happy look to have hay back. 

Well getting ready and want to check out the rest of the forum before I have to leave


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I am back I posted picture of my neices in the let your hair down section I had a great time me and my sister got to hang out just the two of us for the weekend well and the twins of course.

Ok Gianna has hair and niamma does not






They where both sleeping the same way






them sleeping






another one of them sleeping











on there way to a doctors appointment






gianna






niama






together
















mom and girls






me and gianna











Jazzy and Elana her two oldest






elana






jazzy






hope you enjoy. Please dont copy these pictures anywhere thankyou

i had a great weekend the girls are so good they wake up eat change diaper then go back to sleep.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 8, 2009)

Now for updated pictures of Boss and Phoenix and Storm.

I dont know if anyone of you remember but boss is four months old today.

And he got his first taste of cat nip :bunnydance:




































And Phoenix Taken today
















And last but defently not least Storm


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 8, 2009)

And now for a update everyone is doing great we had a long wekend in the sense of driving. Its one hour there but for ej its two hours cause he had to turn around a come home. 

Storm is doing great me and his vet have desided to keep him off vegys. As soon as we gave him a little peice of vegys he got gas again so we have had great results with different types of hay and pellets. 

Other then that things are great boss gos in for his rabies tomorrow I am not expecting anything bad he wont get anymore shots after this I just have to cause we adopted him through the HS. 

In other news we may be getting a two bedroonm sooner then we thought they are starting to put hardwood floors down in the apartments and they are weeding out pets so we have to get a 2 bedroom before they do it to all the apartments. Buts thats all going on over here I told storm he could say hi tomorrow


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 9, 2009)

Me and chevy






Dad and chevy






And someone very special Not naming any names Ali got these pulled up for me. inkelepht::highfive::bunnydance:inkbouce::hug::biggrin2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey all its Storm 

Man I got to sleep with mom today and now my bother is grounded for chasing me around. I am not in a good mood today I wont tell mom why but I am acting funny. She said she was going to give me some meds but for what. I am not sick but she is not sure.

Other then that nothing is goin on. Talk to yall later:bunnydance:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 11, 2009)

hey all

So mom is going to the museum tomorrow all day in houston. She is taking her neices and nephews for a day of fun its free dad is staying home. 

Mom keeps talking to dad about this rollar dirby. I am not sure but what eer as long as I get my attition

Well sorry so short today have to go for a walk outside


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey all its Storm 
How is everyone doing we had a great day today. dad let me out all day mom got me a new toy nothing special just a new pillow I tore up my old one. 

And Phoenix got a new blanket. 

And mom got a new shirt she is so excited talk to yall later


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey all Ites Storm

How is everyone Mom got me a new hay ben from someone on the forum something about its in the mail what is that. In others new Phoenix humps the cat I no no why. Mom finally got the A/C fixed. Its worked but not right I did not get to hot she did. Mom said I might have a new bother or sister in 9 months I dont know about this. 

Well mom said she may take me outside for about a hour today. Of it does not get to hot. Its texas it will. Well have to go breakfat is served


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey all its Storm

So things are back to normal mom is going to start watching the twins soon. And I am going to have two little kids running around some days. Well have not got my new hay ben yet mom said she does not know whats going on. The person has been sick and we will leave it at that. She keeps saying that. 

Well Phoenix got a black eye today a ferel cat stratched her in the eye mom put some stuff on it and she should be fine mom will watch it for a few days. 

Other then that boss is a womping 6 pounds at 5 months old We are looking at a 15 pound cat easily


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey all its Storm

Well I got new toys today did I say I got new toys today. I was go excited. Mom got uss all something. I was so excited. She even got the fish a nice new tank. Well in other news I also got some new hay I have never tasted this before alfhe cubes I only get one every twoo weeks mom said but it was good. 

Well have to go my new toys are waiting oh and yes I have mom and dad now rapped around my little paw

We all do


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 21, 2009)

Yay! Toys! inkbouce:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey all sorry for not updating. I ave been busy.

We got a new toy again but mom wont give it to me its for all three pets I think food bowl came up not sure what thats means? But hope it fun. 

Mom cleaned my cage this morning she did not do as good a job as daddy but mom kept asking him to do it you can only ask for so long. But its cleans that is all that matter.

Nothing new going on talk to yall later


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok hubby was playing the wii and boss desided he wanted the hand on the screen enjoy


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL - my choc lab, whiskey, cant figure out the tv either


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 26, 2009)

Who I just did monthly pet mantence.

Nail and flee stuff well I do storm sent glands ever month I dont think I will ever get used to that smell. 

It gives me a headache everytime


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 28, 2009)

Well mom has been givng me alot of attion latly. I got a new cage now I can be out more all the time mom bought a spray bottle for boss so he leaves me alone.

In others new phoenix has been running with mom and dad. its been great to see mom so happy I think she will keep it up this time. 

Well have to go have a great day everyone


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL spray bottle for boss. You're so loved, Storm.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok so anyone who followed my I finally did it thread this is a start of a life change for me. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50908&forum_id=5

Here is the orginal thread it was locked by a mod at my request cause the story will continue here. 

I will update and let everyone know and when I find a way to weigh myself I will include that also. 

Thank you for all the support and thank you to the mod that locked the old thread for me.

Oh and anyone who would like to join my life change just let me know drop me a PM or if you want you can add it here. Its great to have support


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 29, 2009)

:highfive::run: couldnt find a 'biking' one! i dont cycle as much as i used to tho' i do at least 1 hours quick walk everyday with the dogs. my dogs arent the best dogs to have beside you when you are on a bike

keep up the good work - i've worked hard to shed the pounds and i know you can do it:bunnydance:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 29, 2009)

Well we went again today and I met this girl shea that walks the same route and lives in my apartment complex. I met her by the ike memorial. Funny enough.

We had a great time Phoenix wrapped a pole which mean I went on one side and she went on a another. Well I hit the same spot again on my knew it hurts like all get out just surface though. I thought I was going over the seawall that time. Errolll got mad at phoenix orginally but I was like it was a accident. He watched the hole thing from behind. I am going to have to figure out a way of keep me and her safe. 

I have a good scrap cause I was wearing shorts. But once again it is worth it. 

Oh and picture of the bruise











Oh and yes it does hurt

Hey all its storm 

Well mom fed me this morning I I got to run around the house oh I chew through her speaker wire dad did not know mom fixed it before but dad left the barrier out. So its his fault anyway. Boss is big now 6 pound he is only 5 months old. Well phoenix wrapped a pole today. But mom already told you see put something called rubbing alcohol on the cut just to clean it as her knee was black she said it burned I am not sure I just think mom is a wimp.

Well have to go treat time


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2009)

Ouch! You know, I've seen these special leashes you can attach to your bike so that you don't have to hold on, and the dog runs pretty close to you. That might help a bit, but Phoenix is still going to have to learn not to go on the other side of the pole! The leashes keep the dog only a couple of feet from your back wheel, so you might be able to keep her closer that way. :dunno:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/SHIPPING-Lets-Go-Walker-Bicycle/dp/B001L5CMR2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Thanks Denise and claire for the idea I am getting that one for my birthday yeah I know but everyone kept asking what I wanted so I told my step mom this.

I am excited to get it hopefully soon.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 30, 2009)

Well me and Phoenix went again today. we had a great time I am teaching her the command case the bird. Ok I know chasing birds is not nice but she is a bird dog. 

She is getting it she wil run after them then come running back with this huge grin on her face. No falls or accidents today yeah. 

Went the four miles again I am going to do it for a week or so. Until its easy. Phoenix is getting tired so I may after to figure something out for her. She is a small dog and 1 hour running is hard for anyone.



Storm wont update today he is under the weather


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 30, 2009)

Gotta keep those seagulls on their toes!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/SHIPPING-Lets-Go-Walker-Bicycle/dp/B001L5CMR2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1254257454&sr=8-4



Yeah my mom just ordered this for me for my birthday. I am so excited she is suporting me in something for once.

I did go biking today but I did not go as far I am very sore and my shoulder I had surgry on back in the day is killing me. I have pain killers but I really dont like taking meds. And its not that bad. Plus addiction runs in my family and there strong pain kllers so I dont take them unless i really have to.



Storm is doing better but still on bed rest he should be able to update tomorrow


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 2, 2009)

Well no biking toay but I am going to do my wii fit for a hour. I know it no where close to biking but I need to do something. Its raining not horrible but enough that I worry about my tires.

See I have a moutian bike/beach cruiser. 

I bought it from the pawn shop but I called the company who ever bought this bike had it speciallly made. Its a mixture of four different models. 

So the tires are mabe for concrete or a surface of that time when I hit sand or water it has no tracksion. I am already looking into different tires. 

So needless to say I will nopt be biking today we will start back up tomorrow.Well its suposed to rain all weekend but if I get a break I can run her anytime as long as the concrete aint hot


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 2, 2009)

Storm is back to his normal hoppy self today poohs look good also. 

And I get my snap fish poster in a few days I am so excited


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey all 

things are great new pictures of the twins later. Also I got my bike thing I was so excited. We are going to ride to the beach tonight. 

No I have not rode in like three days I am getting back on track today. I am so excited I also got my snap fish poster and my prints I am so happy.

Well have to go get back to work bye guys


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be interested to know how the bike/leash thing works for you! I love biking and I want to have a dog someday too. I know sometimes they love to run really fast, faster than a person can run or walk, so biking must be fun for them too!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 6, 2009)

I love it I love it I love it

All the problem with the leash are gone even problem I did not think would make a difference are gone. I cant believe how much better th ride was I was still a little uneasy cause I wanted her to be used to it. But she took to the harness and the walker with ease Phoenix molds so easily I love my dog.

Picture of me hubby and phoenix







Hubby by the bikes I am a picture taker






Me with Phoenix hooked to her dog walker. I had to send pictures to my mom to.






Another of me and Phoenix






Another of Hubby and just his bike






A picture of my bike from the back so you can see the dog walker better.






Storm in his hay ben for good measure.



I love it and hope it all works out. I think this is the best invection ever.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 6, 2009)

Woohoo! Glad it works so well!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 6, 2009)

I brightened up the picture a litle hubby used the flash outside


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 7, 2009)

Well we went today and had a great ride. I am a sweety mess. But there are some pictures for everyone. 

Storm is doing great he is asleep right now I will let him update later today.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 7, 2009)

And one of Phoenix and boss for good measure


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all its Storm

So mom has been doing a lot latly. Who ever got mom my litter box thank you and who ever gave me that wonderful new toy thanks a bunch I love it the tree branches are already almost gone. 

So mom have me some cilontro again not alot but fora treat. I love that stuff still. Mom and these butt pictures are starting to anoy me we are going to have to have a talk. 

So boss has been getting in trouble normal bad stuff he does he get sprayed with the spray bottle when ever he is by my cage. you think his butt would learn by now. Well thats a Cat for you. Mom got a new poster and I love it. Its has the whole family on it. 

Well mom said it was time to go.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey all we did go biking yesterday and now are going at night just because no real reason.

Well I dont like having to get up early. Thats a big reason. 

Storm is good boss got a NIC cage he wont leave storm alone so when I cant watch him he goes in there. How does my cat get locked up before the rabbit. Well Storm does not bother anyone else either boss bothers everyone


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 9, 2009)

I know this sound weird but ever kitten I have ever had was not healthy from the being I have always saved fostered then found home for. So they where never crazy wild like boss.

I HATE THE KITTEN STAGE

Did I mention that EJ wanted a kitten

We had orginally deside not to keep any. Well then Shena my sister wanted boss. So EJ got attatched then she changed her mind so EJ said we keep him. And he has a food allergy and we know how to handle it.

So a lot of factors kepthim here.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 10, 2009)

Well we went for pur bike riude a little less then fur mile like 3 3/4 cause the wind was crazy. But we s[ent some time not like 15 minute like we normally do like a houror mabye a few minute less.

I really enjoyed it and so did phoenix. 

Storm is doing great he is sleeping its his normall nap time. 

Boss has got less anoying with his new cage cause when he start bothering me I just put him in there. 

I cant wait tell he is three and not anoying anymore. I know 2 1/2 years but I love the little guy so I can deal


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 10, 2009)

A couple of pictures I took of Phoenix today. I know I am picture crazy.
It was gloomy but nice in a way. Cause it was cool.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey everyone.

Storm is great eating breakfast. 

Ok so I need imput from my blog reader really I need you to respond to this. I know there are a few of you my numbers go up everyday.

I am think of a name for next years blog. I am going to Start it on Storm gotcha day Jan 7. Hios this year Is of course

NEW LIFE OF STORM

But its no longer his new life it his life. 

So I kinda want something to include the whole family cause its all of our blogs. But Storm is the main cariactor most days


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey all things have been great oh this is storm

So did I tell yall boss got a new cage also now he has to be locked up at night. And he does not bother me. And phoenix has been real happy with her daily bike rides. Yes mom has been going she is just not updating. 

Oh tyreats have to go.

Hey all it me Kat

I have beeen biking we went last night and are hopefully going todyay if this weather ever lets up. I feel the difference in my mood my energy level we have been eating healther. I dont call it a diet cause it not I still eat things I like just in portions. I have been eating more grapes and apples and bananas. I still eat wing stop once a month. But I am trying to add vegys to dinner and cooking home made stuff more then buying boxed stuff. It makes a difference. 

The people that go on these crash diet are not healthy. I have been doing research on portions not crash diet all vegys or anything. You can still eat icecream just a portion and if you add strawberrys and bananas you want less iecream and more of the vriety. You can make anything healthy. I have also learned that you can still do the stuff you want or drink or eat just do it in materation.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 13, 2009)

I road six miles today yeah



:highfive:inkelepht:inkbouce:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome!!! 
LOL Storm - you're happy Boss is in a cage huh?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 14, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Awesome!!!
> LOL Storm - you're happy Boss is in a cage huh?



Yes I am very happy and in the morning mom gives me my treat. 

Hewy all

Just made a home made sandwhich Egg and saugauge who needs mc donalds. This was so much better and cheaper


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok so I dont know how many people remeber I found my father.

Well he has cancer and all this stuff but I was trying to build a relationship. Well I am also adopted by my mother black women I am white but to my father she is not my mom and my sister is not my sister and He is my family I told him I hate you and never want to here from him again.

It upsets me because I thought we had a good thing going. I mean dont get me wrong I have all the family I need. But it hurts when someone who made you thinks your not worth the time of day to try to accept your whole family I kicked people butt for less then what he said. 

ok rant over 

Storm is good we are going biking later hangng out on the computer and video games today


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 15, 2009)

Storm is free rome


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 15, 2009)

No more cage?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 15, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> No more cage?



No more cage is right LOL.

I am so excited although storm has been under the bed sense we moved him


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 15, 2009)

lol. My boy D.C. loves being under my bed because he knows I can't reach him


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Well having a great day bike is going to the shop on monday something wrong with the gears. 

Other then that have a bump on my lip I bit my lip in the night

Storm is enjoying his new digs has gotten comfertable enough to be waiting by his barrier the white one for me to walk in with his morning treat. 

Ok have to go chart done downloading


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 20, 2009)

Our trip to the beach today.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Ok so I dont know how many people remeber I found my father.
> 
> Well he has cancer and all this stuff but I was trying to build a relationship. Well I am also adopted by my mother black women I am white but to my father she is not my mom and my sister is not my sister and He is my family I told him I hate you and never want to here from him again.
> 
> ...


I am very sorry, I know you were hoping for more.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 20, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ok so I dont know how many people remeber I found my father.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey all well storm is free rome but I think I am going to have to put him in a cage again. He is chewng up my box spring and a corner of my carpet. Hubby wants to get one of those pet giant cages cause he does not like the look of the nic as much. 

But I did not know there was a big enough cage for him to be in. But we are still desiding before we go buy one. We are trying ways to get him to stay away from the carpet part he is chewing first.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2009)

It should be great, I have a similar one and I love it. :biggrin2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 23, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> It should be great, I have a similar one and I love it. :biggrin2:


I really dont want to cage him again but if I have to I have to. I cant have him tearing up my room. Its a rental and I am trying to get a two bedroom soon. So I cant have this one torn up once I get my two bedroom I can be more leanyent


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2009)

Not allowed at all. Don't want him to think it is ok.


----------



## doggie0506 (Oct 28, 2009)

Could you block off the bedroom? Or keep the doors closed?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 28, 2009)

doggie0506 wrote:


> Could you block off the bedroom? Or keep the doors closed?



No if he free romes he has to be in the bedroom. He is chewing on baseboards now also so we are going to build a temp nic then get him the pet giant cage we tried he just won't behave. 

He will be out for another week until I get home hubby won't build a cage.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 28, 2009)

I use baby gates to keep bunnies out of rooms I don't want them in. I bet Boss could jump over them though, and they're sometimes a pain to always be stepping over. However, they work to keep our pairs separate but free-roaming in their halves of the apt.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey everyone I am home I will update tomorrow with pictures from halloween. and new pictures of the twins. 

Right now I am going to get my first full night of sleep in about 2 weeks


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok so Halloween first of the family







Jazzy She isa dead cowgirl. We through stuff together last minute






EJ is a fairy






Shawny is tinkerbell






Justus was a ref 






The twins where baby ER EMT and Doctor






A picture of everyone together


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok so you know me I found a kitten in a car engine and we called a local rescue who was more then happy to come get her when a six year old called. But when I called we dont have room.






Fizz holding her waiting for the rescue she was not allowed in the house cause of the twins






Ej holding her also






Her playing with my cameria string






Her walking her mother was calling for her but we did not let her leave. She was a stray. But she was really sweet.






Here is a head on of her!!!!



Hope you enjoy we named her lucy goosie.



She was about 3 months old. Had a very sweet peronalty. Wanted attition and loves tuna. she will find a great home the rescue called yesterday to say she was already adopted.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 5, 2009)

Then updated pictures of the twins































This is how she likes to sleep 






Shena and her giana


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok well I am leaving for the weekend I will have pictures of my birthday party when I get back on wensday probally thought thursday morning.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 7, 2009)

The twins have grown a lot...

Sorry about your birthday party - I'd been thinking of going because I was thinking it was on SATURDAY - not Friday....I think I realized that yesterday afternoon... 

Hope you have a great time while you're gone!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 9, 2009)

TinysMom wrote:


> The twins have grown a lot...
> 
> Sorry about your birthday party - I'd been thinking of going because I was thinking it was on SATURDAY - not Friday....I think I realized that yesterday afternoon...
> 
> Hope you have a great time while you're gone!




No biggy we had a great time. I got over 9000 tickest got a lot of stuff.

We had a blast.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeh I am home update pictures tomorrow. 

I am going to get some dinner then relax


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 11, 2009)

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]21st birthday party nov 6th[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Good morning all 

Its Storm man mom is home I am going to have to have a convo with her about leaving. In others news I gots a new cage. I dont know if she posted pictures but its still a NIC cage I think we may keep this one. Boss is huge like 8 to 9 pounds now and phoenix learned a new trick find it. It is so cute. Even to me mom said when she gets her cameria she will post a video she gets it next month and her new lap top she is so excited well there used but new to her from the pawnshop. 

My new pellets are so fresh I love them unclu kieth had just ordered them for me. I dont like the fat everytime I get new pellets they look different. But thats what moms like and I wont touch ox bow pellets for some reson. 

Well have to go moms has my treat already had breakfast.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 12, 2009)

here a good one of storm I just took all DBF in his cage


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 14, 2009)

I love the new cage - I bet he loves it too!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah he loves his cage.

Its the size of a pet giant cage. But the way I can store his hay and stuf on this one we may keep it. Plyus I used all black NIC and black zip ties so it does not look that bad. It looks like a cage instead of panels thrown together.

Well Storm is good going back to my sisters today I miss home when I am gone. Daddy takles contole of eerything its hard for me to trust him but he does a great job


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Storm will update tomorrow no new picture did not have cameria this week


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey all its mom

Storm is doing great. We have finally been able to start parsley fpr storms diet it strictly that for two months to see how his gut handles it.

Everyone else is doing good. The twins are growing well have to go gigi crying


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I am home. Hanging out with my two older neices they came home with me. Storm is doing great and phe and boss are to I am getting more used to this scheduale. 
I have the week of christmas off 
I have a cold or the flu something so feeling a little off.

I get my lap top next week I am so excited wensday.

Ok storm will update tomorrow hopefully.

Oh happy thanksgiving to all


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok so a lot has been going on recently.
Thanksgiving was great. 
I have been sick all weekend and had my nieces. 

So we took them home today and I stayed at home I will not watch the twins this week. Do to being sick.

Oh I guess I should announce I got a love bird I am not keeping or getting rid of it yet. We are in a wait and see period.

His.Her name is Shylar 
















Well eating dinner have to go


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 29, 2009)

WHAT A PRETTY BIRD!!!!

I hope you have a good week at home and can rest and relax!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok so here is Skylars story.

My neighbor is moving out tuesday and was going to leave the bird in the apartment she told me this and of course I could not let that happen. 

She/He is on a all seed diet witch I am finding out this is bad been doing a lot of research. Very small store bought cage. 

So we are going to flo pets tuesday to stock up. 

Erroll likes the bird but really we dont need another pet right now I am going to make sure it is healthy then go from there


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 30, 2009)

It looks like she's smiling, how sweet! I wouldn't be able to live with birds though, I hear they make a ton of noise early in the morning. I am NOT a morning person!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so everything is going great today. I got my new lap top. And EJ got his new cameria its great we are so excited. 

I am feeling a lot better. But I miss the twins especially sense gianna is sick to. 

I got the gangs christmas present and all the girls now I only have to shop for the nephews. But not sure if there going to be in houston so I have to make sure first.

But storm got a new hay pad its like a mat but made of hay He got some crasins and some other treat. 

Phoenix got news toys and a ball and a shirt. And new chews for her toy. It has holes to put chews in and she loves it. 

Boss got a new lot of balls and a a new cat nip toy and a small stocking inside his large one. 

The bird Skylar got all his new toys early cause he did not have a lot. But he has a few hidden ones also I dont have the money to buy him a stocking. 

but he will be fine. He is a cute little thing.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey all its storm.

Man I have not update in a while. So mom got a new computer. But I am using it now love having it. So We got a new bird well I have not seen it i heard it. Its really annoying. Boss has stopped chasing me so much mabye he wants to be friends well I have news for him I don't he chased me for to long.

I got to eat parsley again I love it. Well have to go breakfast


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 5, 2009)

For all who read my blog I will be taking a break from RO for a while.

Its not doing it for me recently.

So My email is [email protected]

And my facebook is Kat St, Julian 

If you are not my friend ask me to add you I will

There will be update pictures of the twins and storm from there.
Love always 
Kat and Storm,Phoenix, Boss, Skylar


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 5, 2009)

I understand the need for a break.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> For all who read my blog I will be taking a break from RO for a while.
> 
> Its not doing it for me recently.
> 
> ...



We all need a break sometimes. Don't stay away too long, I need bunny updates.

O.k. I must be the last person on earth who doesn't have a facebook page or whatever you call it.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok I know it was a short break but I have worked through the few issues I was having.

And realize I have a lot of people that worry about me around here.

Thanks for the emails and Facebook adds

Well I was going to show you picture but I have used all my time trying to find my cord witch means hubby put it somewhere


----------



## JimD (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Kat :wave:

Glad to see you back .
I understand about needing to take a break....I've had to do it quite a few times myself.


I hate it when my cam cord goes "missing"...usually meaning one of the kids borrowed it and didn't put it back 
Hope you find it soon....WE NEED STORM PIX PLEEEEEZE!!leaseplease:

:biggrin2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah the cord was where it was supposed to be just did not see it before anyway.

we did x mas early cause we will be ripping and runnning for the next couple of weeks.
So x mas 09 

Have a great day everyone there are picture of everyone


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok so I need some feed back from my blog readers on jan 7th I will be making storm second year blog yes his gotcha day is coming up quick.

I need help picking a new title it no longer storms new life this is his life now. 

Any help would be nice I would like some feed back from my blog readers


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 12, 2009)

Art suggested "Storm Warnings" and I thought of "Storm Watch".

Has it really been almost a year already? WOW....


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 14, 2009)

Hope you get a new name! I was actually thinking about starting a thread to find a new name


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok I have started thinking that i have not introduced our new family member.

His/Her name is Skylar. 

Skylar is a love bird. 

Here is Skylars story.

My next door neighbor was moving out and was going to leave him in her apartment. So I offered to take Skylar and find him/her a home. I don't need another pet especially a bird right?

Well I have fallen in love with him her. So most likly He is staying. 

He is about a year and four months old. He came in a very small cage I am finding out bird cages are a lot like rabbit cages. Not really the right size as they should be. 

so without further adew 

















His new cage he just got today

This is my official Welcome of Skylar to the family


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 16, 2009)

I can't say how thrilled I am he stays!!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 16, 2009)

JadeIcing wrote:


> I can't say how thrilled I am he stays!!!!



LOL I can't seem to say no well hubby said he will next time.
No more if I show up on the forum with another pet I want to be banned


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/watching-the-pets

I am doing streaming video during the day when I am gone so I can see what is going on.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 17, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/watching-the-pets
> 
> I am doing streaming video during the day when I am gone so I can see what is going on.


just great one more thing to distract me from studying!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations of the new feathered member of the family.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > http://www.ustream.tv/channel/watching-the-pets
> ...



I got the webcam for free from my mom it sucks something horrible. I will set my webcam on my lap top up in the evening when I am home. 

I have to go buy a webcam for the house. That is a good one the one I have is old as all get out 

but it will be up tonight


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok so i was thinking about the main name of my blog


Storm Watch 
Then the sub title 
Kat's Clan

Tell me what you think


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 17, 2009)

With all the animals you have, have you considered issuing Zoo passes?

I'm not really a bird person, I would never own one, but he's is very pretty. Beautiful colors.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> With all the animals you have, have you considered issuing Zoo passes?
> 
> I'm not really a bird person, I would never own one, but he's is very pretty.Â  Beautiful colors.



Not really either but he fell into our lap the same as chevy back in the day. 

Never thought I would own a rabbit tell chevy fell into our lap. 

He is beautiful i had a bird breeder contact me about breeding him her I said no.

And luckly all my pest are small and there is only one of them each so it is doable anything more and we would need a bigger place


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 17, 2009)

Funny how those things happen, we've ended up with a dog and a couple of rabbits like that too.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 18, 2009)

hey all its storm

Long time no update. So things have been good for me. I have had to deal with this new bird oh mom has been letting me free rome most days now. But she found my poop spot. so that had to stop I guess I am going to be a cage bunny with a lot of time out.

The bird is annoying he keeps coming to my cage. I hate it . But I guess I have another bother or sister mom said she does not know boy or girl.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 18, 2009)

What about putting another litterbox in his poop spot?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 18, 2009)

tonyshuman wrote:


> What about putting another litterbox in his poop spot?



I blocked it off it was under the couch he hide under there from boss. 

I am seeing where he goes now. He always has his one poop spot


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 19, 2009)

Wanted to wish all my blog readers A MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## JimD (Dec 20, 2009)

to you and yours:

HAPPY CHRISTMAS and a VERY MERRY NEW YEAR !!!

from me and mine

:biggrin2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 21, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWFJMwm_NW0[/ame]

This is Phoenix cases a car on the beach today hubby sent it to me. I am not at home


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 23, 2009)

Well wanted to wish everyone a merry Christmas. 

Things are good we are gone phe is with us


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 28, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW1OL3Tfd3k&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Him eating popcorn
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grEatp9ynM8[/ame]

Skylar playing with at ball

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObwROn11qdc[/ame]
Skylar talking to Daddy
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUoWEQfVW_0[/ame]

This is what storms thinks of skylar. No way could they ever be left alone together they would live each other


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 30, 2009)

So things are ggreat the house is getting into a new routine storm is getting time out everyday. 

Skylar the dog and cat of course. 

The gang is good and healthy Storm has been hanging out but I did not have the computer on so He could not come and now he is sleeping. 

But everything is good going to the zoo on new years day so excited


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey all how are yall.

This is Storm how is everyone today man I see all the new blogs. B ut mom said I had to wait a couple more days for what I dont know.

But anyway things are good. Everyone is fine


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 6, 2010)

This will be my last post in this blog. as Tomorrow is Storm's Gotcha day. I will be making a new blog for his second year at home. 

I am happy to say storm will have a small party when his daddy gets home from work tomorrow. He has some gift that i will post picture of tomorrow. He also is getting a small home made rabbit cake for hisself me and daddy will eat icecream. 

Pjhoenix gets a special treat as does boss. 

Skylar has a extra seeds to celebrate with so many different species i have to make more then one treat cake. 

Here is his First picture ever taken 







Here is another one taken within the same time period






And this is Two Photos taken today Jan 6th 2010 364 days after I brought him home










And his cage set up at the end of his first year







Please dont mind his cge he has been tearing it up this week cause I was gone. So he threw a fit going to clean it in a few minutes


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2010)

Locking this per request but you have not seen messy until you have seen the trios cage. :shock:Great last post. :highfive:


----------

